# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  NPC 2nd year countdown

## charger69

I am just a plain old man trying to make it in a young mans world. I am about 5 weeks out from competing and I am going to try and make a log. This is open to everyone to offer advice or provide opinions. I am 52 and weigh 208. 
I just recently had prostrate issues and backed off the clen and T3. Presently just using ephedrine and caffeine. We will see how this works. I also was diagnosed with atrial fibrillation (irregular heartbeat). I think the T3 was causing it. I am going to see a cardiologist to check it out . I am also going to see a urinologist tomorrow. 
Here are some pics

----------


## Proximal

Good luck with the cardiologist. Between the clen & t-3, my resting HR is averaging in the 80s. I started very low, but am increasing both for a few weeks. Cant say that I feel great since I started however.

Really amazing pics Charger, right out of a magazine. You remind me of a guy at my gym trying for the classic physique at the Mr. O a few years back (he had also competed at 212, years back as well).

----------


## charger69

> Good luck with the cardiologist. Between the clen & t-3, my resting HR is averaging in the 80s. I started very low, but am increasing both for a few weeks. Cant say that I feel great since I started however.
> 
> Really amazing pics Charger, right out of a magazine. You remind me of a guy at my gym trying for the classic physique at the Mr. O a few years back (he had also competed at 212, years back as well).


Thanks man. I am trying to get to competition level and I only have 5 weeks.

----------


## Obs

> Thanks man. I am trying to get to competition level and I only have 5 weeks.


You are doing fine. 
Doubt is what makes you capable of what you are though.

----------


## charger69

> You are doing fine. 
> Doubt is what makes you capable of what you are though.


As much as it sounds fucked up, I think your right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Localized injections in bis and tris . I need to get my cycle situated after the issue last week. 
Present cycle. 
Tren 700
Mast 700
Test 150
Winnie 
EC stack 100/400- (50/200 2 x day). Frag in the morning. 

Morning workout
Curls SS tricep extension
Hammer curls SS JM bench
Drag curls SS rev tricep pull down 
BFR- up and down the rack dB curls SS rope push down. 

No posing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CA_DXB_85

Damn, looking great bro.
Good luck with the competition; you got this

----------


## charger69

> Damn, looking great bro.
> Good luck with the competition; you got this


Thanks man!!! I still have a lot of work to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

5 weeks out. Shits about to get real and suck. But you know that. You’ve been here before. The sacrifice will be temporary. You’ve been here before. You know what you have to do. You’ve done it before and will do it again. No doubts. No regrets. Go out there and take what is yours.

----------


## charger69

I changed leg routine. I am now doing supersets of quads with hams and 15-20 reps 2 x week. 
I thought that I looked good last night so reality comes back this morning. I look smooth. I also gained .4 lbs, although I expected it because I ate late last night. Workout went good this morning. Calves, abs and cardio tonight. 
I need to figure out what to do with the cut cycle. Right now Winnie and EC. 
I need to relax a little bit more. Up at 3 am and not being able to relax until 9:15 pm is making me tired. 
I am going to cut down on tanning time. That will free up a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Very tired tonight. Pushed through the cardio. Cardio is HIIT on the treadmill. Did calves and abs. No posing but 10minutes in the sauna. 
Tomorrow I may try local injection in the lats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Very tired tonight. Pushed through the cardio. Cardio is HIIT on the treadmill. Did calves and abs. No posing but 10’minutes in the sauna. 
> Tomorrow I may try local injection in the lats. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lats is an easy one just slin pin and you will appreciate the new ground

----------


## Family_guy

> I am just a plain old man trying to make it in a young mans world. I am about 5 weeks out from competing and I am going to try and make a log. This is open to everyone to offer advice or provide opinions. I am 52 and weigh 208. 
> I just recently had prostrate issues and backed off the clen and T3. Presently just using ephedrine and caffeine. We will see how this works. I also was diagnosed with atrial fibrillation (irregular heartbeat). I think the T3 was causing it. I am going to see a cardiologist to check it out . I am also going to see a urinologist tomorrow. 
> Here are some pics


Damn it charger I told you this yesterday! A urinoligist is just a guy who sticks things in both your holes. A urologist is a Dr who sticks his finger up your butt to check your prostate

----------


## charger69

> Damn it charger I told you this yesterday! A urinoligist is just a guy who sticks things in both your holes. A urologist is a Dr who sticks his finger up your butt to check your prostate


LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> As much as it sounds fucked up, I think your right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh don't tell him that....

----------


## kelkel

Charger you always look good!

What type of prostate issues?

----------


## charger69

Very tired. I had trouble sleeping. Worked out back today. 
I may rest tonight instead of working out. I rarely miss a workout but I think that it may be beneficial. Life is throwing things at me. 

Pic this morning 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Charger you always look good!
> 
> What type of prostate issues?


I couldnt go pee. Went to the emergency room. I think the mast does it to me, but first time to a Dr about it. 
A follow up with Dr , he said my Prostrate is enlarged, but its normal for my age.
I have flowmax in case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Did he give you a size?
PSA?

----------


## Obs

> Did he give you a size?
> PSA?


Chargers Penis Size Approximately 2"

----------


## Obs

> Very tired. I had trouble sleeping. Worked out back today. 
> I may rest tonight instead of working out. I rarely miss a workout but I think that it may be beneficial. Life is throwing things at me. 
> 
> Pic this morning 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to be on a magazine cover!

GQ

----------


## charger69

> You need to be on a magazine cover!
> 
> GQ


LMAO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> Chargers Penis Size Approximately 2"



Not going to ask how you know that.

----------


## MuscleScience

Looking great man!

----------


## MuscleScience

PS. What’s with the bananas?

----------


## Obs

> LMAO!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You really are looking amazing

----------


## charger69

I could not miss the workout. I just wish that I could come home and relax one day. Rushing around, bed at 11 and up at 3.
I was rushing around and forgot my EC stack. 
Not drinking enough water either. 
I know what I need to do, I just need to do it. 

It sort of sounds fed up. Its more physical now than mental. LOL. 

I guess my brain is trying to keep me on my toes. LOL

Tomorrow is chest day. Local injection and hopefully some good pics. Keeping the faith!!
I need to start focusing on my legs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> I could not miss the workout. I just wish that I could come home and relax one day. Rushing around, bed at 11 and up at 3.
> I was rushing around and forgot my EC stack. 
> Not drinking enough water either. 
> I know what I need to do, I just need to do it. 
> 
> It sort of sounds f’ed up. It’s more physical now than mental. LOL. 
> 
> I guess my brain is trying to keep me on my toes. LOL
> 
> ...


You do look fucking awesome charger!! God damn dude! Some days you do just need rest. You know as well as I do that you grow when resting not in the gym. If your feeling like you need the rest then I’m sure you definitely do need it!

----------


## ghettoboyd

You look amazing charger and your dedication is inspiring and second to none...I wish I could find that drive in myself these days...

----------


## charger69

> You do look fucking awesome charger!! God damn dude! Some days you do just need rest. You know as well as I do that you grow when resting not in the gym. If your feeling like you need the rest then Im sure you definitely do need it!


Thank you. I just want to make it known, if I can do it, anyone can. Yes, there are sacrifices that you need to make that most may not want to do, but anyone can do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> You look amazing charger and your dedication is inspiring and second to none...I wish I could find that drive in myself these days...


You have far more potential than me especially with your bis! Thank you for the kind words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Thank you. I just want to make it known, if I can do it, anyone can. Yes, there are sacrifices that you need to make that most may not want to do, but anyone can do it. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a bullshit statement. If I can anyone can. You have a lot of heart a lot of mental toughness a lot of fortitude and a do or die mentality. Don’t sell yourself short on what you are doing. 3-5% of the population can do what you are doing. I’ve done it in the past. I don’t have what it takes to do it again. It’s fucking hard. Don’t fucking sell yourself short buddy. You are achieving things most dream of. You are a warrior conduct yourself as one. One more mother fucking set.

----------


## Obs

> Thank you. I just want to make it known, if I can do it, anyone can. Yes, there are sacrifices that you need to make that most may not want to do, but anyone can do it. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep bullshit

----------


## kelkel

> That’s a bullshit statement. If I can anyone can. You have a lot of heart a lot of mental toughness a lot of fortitude and a do or die mentality. Don’t sell yourself short on what you are doing. 3-5% of the population can do what you are doing. I’ve done it in the past. I don’t have what it takes to do it again. It’s fucking hard. Don’t fucking sell yourself short buddy. You are achieving things most dream of. You are a warrior conduct yourself as one. One more mother fucking set.



Nicely said.

----------


## charger69

I did chest today. Mentally, I am prepared. Well see how long that lasts. LOL

The saying for the day-Believe in Yourself. I have been procrastinating signing up for the contest. This weekend I will sign up and there will be no backing out (too freaking expensive). I am going in the old man category and the open (young uns). 

Sometimes you just wish that time could stand still so you could catch up. Well, reality is that it will not so you just need to try and stay in front and not get behind. Lifes issues will continue occurring. 
I am in such great spirits, I need to be thankful for my job. I love it and I love what Im doing and making a difference. Everyone is supportive of me. 

Heres todays pic



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Awesome! Great delt-pec tie in!

----------


## KennyJ

Awesome Charger! Cape is right BTW

----------


## Obs

> I did chest today. Mentally, I am prepared. We’ll see how long that lasts. LOL
> 
> The saying for the day-“Believe in Yourself”. I have been procrastinating signing up for the contest. This weekend I will sign up and there will be no backing out (too freaking expensive). I am going in the old man category and the open (young uns). 
> 
> Sometimes you just wish that time could stand still so you could catch up. Well, reality is that it will not so you just need to try and stay in front and not get behind. Life’s issues will continue occurring. 
> I am in such great spirits, I need to be thankful for my job. I love it and I love what I’m doing and making a difference. Everyone is supportive of me. 
> 
> Here’s today’s pic
> 
> ...


Your pecks look like they need their ass wiped.

----------


## Obs

That was a complinment.

----------


## charger69

> Your pecks look like they need their ass wiped.


LMAO!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

No workout tonight. I went and gave blood. 
The nurse goes, Dude, you have some killer veins. She presses on the vein just above the fore arm and says, look, I can make it jump in your bicep. LOL
Then she sticks me and says, oh no, it squirted all over your shirt. It looks like you were in a war zone. 
At least I got some comic relief . I may need to replace the shirt though. 
I had a reading of 15.3 so the high tren does not seem to be affecting my readings that much. 
Note: before the cycle I was anemic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GearHeaded

her next move was probably to try and drain the main vein if you know what I mean

----------


## KennyJ

She wants you Charger

----------


## charger69

Only one workout today. Day off of work and traveling in the afternoon.
Leg day. I had limited time so I did a Cape workout- 50 minutes, but little rest. 
Im paying for it now. Luckily, I have a big truck so I could stretch during the trip. 
My legs are killing me. 
Tomorrow morning fasted cardio and workout immediately following. I forgot to bring my cooked egg whites with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Only one workout today. Day off of work and traveling in the afternoon.
> Leg day. I had limited time so I did a Cape workout- 50 minutes, but little rest. 
> I’m paying for it now. Luckily, I have a big truck so I could stretch during the trip. 
> My legs are killing me. 
> Tomorrow morning fasted cardio and workout immediately following. I forgot to bring my cooked egg whites with me. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


50 min? That’s 2 Cape workouts.  :Wink:

----------


## Charlie67

I might have missed it, but did you try the lat injections? I do bi's a lot, never tri's.

----------


## Charlie67

Also, with all that Tren , ephedrine, and caffeine, what's your sleep like?

----------


## charger69

I never did do lats..... yet. I will at least try it. 
I do not sleep enough, but that is because I have a busy schedule. 
Once I hit the bed, Im out. 
I usually go to bed around 10:30-11 and Im up at 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> I never did do lats..... yet. I will at least try it. 
> I do not sleep enough, but that is because I have a busy schedule. 
> Once I hit the bed, Im out. 
> I usually go to bed around 10:30-11 and Im up at 3. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I'm on Tren , I sleep from about 10-11:15, then I'm up until about 4, sleep until 5.... Maybe I just need to be busier too, lol

Regarding lat injections...I'm not sure I can reach mine in a comfortable enough way. Not that I'm big, I just lack any flexibility. It'll be interesting to here about it.

----------


## GearHeaded

if you can put deodorant on (which I'm sure you guys all do) then you can pin your lats . its super easy and they hold a lot of volume, 3cc each no problem. 

best way to do it (for right lat example) is to take your right arm and grab your left shoulder and pull super tight. your right lat is then fully exposed and lightly contracted and you can easily reach with your left arm and pin it (you can do this looking in a mirror too)

without having lats in my injection rotation, I'd probably not of been comfortable doing some of my short ester high dose experiments I've done. lats are super beneficial to have in there Imo.
and having just a slight bit of PIP in the lats when doing a back day workout, can really help with the mind muscle connection.

when I pin Tren suspension, which has quite a bit of bite to it, I generally pin in the Lats as the lats deal with PIP better then other muscle groups in that its not debilitating at all

----------


## Obs

I thought I couldnt reach until doing it the way gh described. 

I promise everyone here is more flexible than me. 
I break into a sweat putting my belt on.

----------


## GearHeaded

> I thought I couldnt reach until doing it the way gh described. 
> 
> I promise everyone here is more flexible than me. 
> I break into a sweat putting my belt on.


yep, lats no problem even for Roelly Winklar if you do it right (think about it guys, your lats are visible right in front of your face looking in the mirror, you've been hitting that area ever since you started using deodorant) rear delts and even gluts , thats another story

----------


## GearHeaded

again, if you can put deodorant on you can pin lats

----------


## charger69

> again, if you can put deodorant on you can pin lats


I use spray. LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KennyJ

What's all this talk of AAS use? Everyone knows Charger is completely natural

The only thing I know of Charger using is synthol lol.

----------


## charger69

Today, I will change the theme a little. 
I needed a reboot. Constantly thinking about work, my contest prep, my diet, lifes issues, etc, etc. has me so involved, I am forgetting to live. I have also been very sentimental for some reason. 
I went to church today by myself. It was relaxing. The only thing is that it was in Spanish and I dont know all of the words in Spanish for sayings . LOL
Note to self: do t do legs the day before church. Standing, sitting, and kneeling were challenging. 
I am very happy with my abs progression. The loose skin is tighter than last year. Unfortunately, my legs are not as cut as last year, but I still have 4 weeks. Things should start changing when I start Halo. 
I also want to make the statement that I do not recommend that people follow my cycle. I am competing and take things I would not recommend. Halo is super harsh on the liver. 
I need to practice posing at least 1/2 hour a day. Im not hitting them the way I need to. 

I also realized that the tren was sneaking around on me and getting me worked up without me realizing it. Poor wifey. LOL




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KennyJ

> Today, I will change the theme a little. 
> I needed a reboot. Constantly thinking about work, my contest prep, my diet, life’s issues, etc, etc. has me so involved, I am forgetting to live. I have also been very sentimental for some reason. 
> I went to church today by myself. It was relaxing. The only thing is that it was in Spanish and I don’t know all of the words in Spanish for sayings . LOL
> Note to self: do t do legs the day before church. Standing, sitting, and kneeling were challenging. 
> I am very happy with my abs progression. The loose skin is tighter than last year. Unfortunately, my legs are not as cut as last year, but I still have 4 weeks. Things should start changing when I start Halo. 
> I also want to make the statement that I do not recommend that people follow my cycle. I am competing and take things I would not recommend. Halo is super harsh on the liver. 
> I need to practice posing at least 1/2 hour a day. I’m not hitting them the way I need to. 
> 
> I also realized that the tren was sneaking around on me and getting me worked up without me realizing it. Poor wifey. LOL
> ...


I just wanted to remind you cape was right. Not everyone can do what you do. 
You know how the bike gangs have their 1% or whatever it it. That’s what I’m gonna start saying about you. You’re a 1%er because hardly anyone can do what you do. I know we joke around with each other a lot but if you don’t know it already it really impresses me what you can do and the sacrifices you make. 
You’re a good dude too. I guess lol.

----------


## charger69

> I just wanted to remind you cape was right. Not everyone can do what you do. 
> You know how the bike gangs have their 1% or whatever it it. Thats what Im gonna start saying about you. Youre a 1%er because hardly anyone can do what you do. I know we joke around with each other a lot but if you dont know it already it really impresses me what you can do and the sacrifices you make. 
> Youre a good dude too. I guess lol.


Well thank you!! 
There is nothing special about me. I learned in life that no one is going to give you anything. If you want it, You need to work for it. That is all I am doing. 
Although it does feel nice when you go to the gym and the receptionist says that they have never seen anyone as dedicated as you. 
I am where I am because of everyone on the forum. I have learned so much through the people and my own experiences. 
A lot of this is also mental- which most people take for granted. The moral support gets me back on the horse when Im down. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I also realized that the tren was sneaking around on me and getting me worked up without me realizing it. Poor wifey. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope...

She is playing mind games again. 
A good backand and painful anal to remind her who's p****y that is.

----------


## Charlie67

> if you can put deodorant on (which I'm sure you guys all do) then you can pin your lats .


You're so presumptuous GH  :Smilie: 

I'm totally going to try to pin lats.

----------


## balance

Sounds like an excellent Sunday. Your truly motivational charger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Started the week refreshed. The reboot yesterday worked. Great workout this morning- bis and tris. Ended with some BFR. 
Today I am going to shoot for 2 gallons of water. I need to start loading with water.
I am also going to be coached up to the show. Although there will not be much they can do about the muscle, they can play a big role in the skin tightenrss and water retention. 
This is probably the most positive that I have been in awhile. 

I am coming from being an overweight person. I never forget where I came from. 

My gratitude is out there to everyone that has helped me along the way. That is just about everyone on the forum. I learn from newbies, vets, experienced and inexperienced individuals. Every single year I have that one or two ah-hah moment that changes things. This year it looks like the ah-hah is what not to mix. LOL

I would like to ask everyone that reads this..... if you see someone at the gym putting in an effort to improve- no matter what physique (short, fat, big, small)- give them a thumbs up. Such a small gesture means so much to them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> I need to practice posing at least 1/2 hour a day. I’m not hitting them the way I need to. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Work on mandatories. It's all won or lost there. Free posing doesn't really mean anything anymore.

----------


## KennyJ

> Started the week refreshed. The “reboot” yesterday of 1 gallon worked. 
> Today I am going to shoot for 2 gallons of tequila 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa. Easy man lol

----------


## charger69

Its been a busy week. Sitting in the cardiologist office. 
No ephedrine this morning. 
I am a little anxious and a little nervous about the comp prep. I am entering into unchartered territory in this prep, but I have a coach that knows what he is doing. I just need to roll with it because I do not know how I will react. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

Out of curiosity, what's new with this prep compared to your last one?

----------


## charger69

I am going to go the last week at maintenance calories. I would lose 5-10 lbs the last week. 
All my cutting is to be done a week before. I know it will not make me look as flat, but I also think that I could have done things differently coming up to this if I knew. 
I also heavily relied on diuretics. This way, hopefully not so much.
Try maintaining a pose and smiling with one kick ass cramp on stage. It sucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Im not sure if the trip to the cardiologist was beneficial or not. Fucking testing, testing, and more fucking testing. 
Dr wants me to start using aspirin (325mg) and keeping blood pressure readings daily. 
I need a blood test, an echocardiogram and a 30 day event monitor.
I am concerned with the event monitor because I know that I have sleep apnea. That is going to start a new series of tests.

Dont they understand that Im trying to compete??? LOL

All this and todays testing showed no irregular rhythm. Get off the T3, clen and ephedrine and no issues. LOL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

I'd try to hold out till the comp is over and you're back to normal. Sort of.

----------


## Charlie67

> Im not sure if the trip to the cardiologist was beneficial or not. Fucking testing, testing, and more fucking testing.


But I don't see where you wrote that they tested anything?? Did they run any tests? I've heard that tests are important... You should tell them to run some fucking tests.  :Wink:

----------


## Obs

Last time they wanted to run tests on me I had to leave. The doctor said "I can't work on this man because he is not a man... He is a fucking beast! Someone get this animal to the vet."

I pissed on the reception desk and fucked two nurses on the way out.

----------


## Family_guy

> Started the week refreshed. The “reboot” yesterday worked. Great workout this morning- bi’s and tris. Ended with some BFR. 
> Today I am going to shoot for 2 gallons of water. I need to start loading with water.
> I am also going to be coached up to the show. Although there will not be much they can do about the muscle, they can play a big role in the skin tightenrss and water retention. 
> This is probably the most positive that I have been in awhile. 
> 
> I am coming from being an overweight person. I never forget where I came from. 
> 
> My gratitude is out there to everyone that has helped me along the way. That is just about everyone on the forum. I learn from newbies, vets, experienced and inexperienced individuals. Every single year I have that one or two ah-hah moment that changes things. This year it looks like the ah-hah is what not to mix. LOL
> 
> ...


You really are an awesome positive dude charger. You inspire a lot of people here ! You’re physique is amazing and your dedication is commendable! Keep it up big guy! We’re all rooting for you!!!!

----------


## Family_guy

> Last time they wanted to run tests on me I had to leave. The doctor said "I can't work on this man because he is not a man... He is a fucking beast! Someone get this animal to the vet."
> 
> I pissed on the reception desk and fucked two nurses on the way out.


Lmao! I could picture that!

----------


## Obs

> You really are an awesome positive dude charger. You inspire a lot of people here ! You’re physique is amazing and your dedication is commendable! Keep it up big guy! We’re all rooting for you!!!!


You are awesome too brother and dont forget that.
Takes a hell of a man to do the things you do brother. You have a full plate and a strong heart

----------


## charger69

> You are awesome too brother and dont forget that.
> Takes a hell of a man to do the things you do brother. You have a full plate and a strong heart


Agreed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

Thanks guys!  :Smilie:

----------


## charger69

I am struggling. Life is throwing things at me. Last night I was not able to get my second workout in. This further aggravates the situation because then I allow the tren to get me further pissed. It is what it is. 
I guess I just need to be a little more flexible and just take what comes and then adjust accordingly. I have a full day ahead of me. First is the gym, then Ill go to work. 
It would be nice if time could stop for 4 hours and let me catch up. 

Health wise, I feel good but my knees seem to be hurting a little and Im not even on Winnie. LOL

I have a tendency to look better in the afternoons than the mornings. I know my legs are going to be shot today after the workout. 

I also officially signed up for the comp yesterday. These things are freaking expensive. NPC card- $150, each category- $175.

Well gotta get in motion and hopefully finish the day early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I am struggling. Life is throwing things at me. Last night I was not able to get my second workout in. This further aggravates the situation because then I allow the tren to get me further pissed. It is what it is. 
> I guess I just need to be a little more flexible and just take what comes and then adjust accordingly. I have a full day ahead of me. First is the gym, then I’ll go to work. 
> It would be nice if time could stop for 4 hours and let me catch up. 
> 
> Health wise, I feel good but my knees seem to be hurting a little and I’m not even on Winnie. LOL
> 
> I have a tendency to look better in the afternoons than the mornings. I know my legs are going to be shot today after the workout. 
> 
> I also officially signed up for the comp yesterday. These things are freaking expensive. NPC card- $150, each category- $175.
> ...


Take it as it comes. I havent been to the gym in quite a while. I am hurting so bad I can't sleep. If I wasnt on a gram of deca I would not be able to get out of bed. 
I have a lot of trees to take down and a kill fast mindset, but I am turning it off and reducing speed before I kill myself. I cant provide for my baby if I am in pieces. 
It will go the way it does. Dont overextend yourself. 
Your mind works like mine and you will bring about the end of days if you don't chill out a little. 
I ain't no "whatever man" kinda guy, but it is what it is.

----------


## charger69

> Take it as it comes. I havent been to the gym in quite a while. I am hurting so bad I can't sleep. If I wasnt on a gram of deca I would not be able to get out of bed. 
> I have a lot of trees to take down and a kill fast mindset, but I am turning it off and reducing speed before I kill myself. I cant provide for my baby if I am in pieces. 
> It will go the way it does. Dont overextend yourself. 
> Your mind works like mine and you will bring about the end of days if you don't chill out a little. 
> I ain't no "whatever man" kinda guy, but it is what it is.


Sorry to hear that Obs. I have just what you need. I may not be able to get it out today, but I will make sure that I send it on Monday afternoon. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Well, Charger is going on a rant. I would like to say sorry before I begin. LOL
These fing Drs - at least in CA. They want to test the fuck out of you. ..... and then give it to you good. I guess you are supposed to like it . 
I went to the ER because I couldnt pee. I sat around the whole day waiting to be attended to. They finally got to me around 2:30 pm. 
I get the bill....... my portion to pay is approx $3500- wtf . They did urine and blood tests and hooked me up to see my heart . Luckily, I refused the additional testing and blood thinners. Thank God I didnt need a catheter. 
I do know my prostrate is OK and the follow up with the urologist ( I got it right this time) said I am good to go. 
The cardiologist, on the other hand, did not find any afib, but wants me to do an ECG, blood tests, possibly put me on BP meds, and a 30 day monitor. The Dr said they are getting Moore aggressive with bp and hypertension is now considered if you are above 120. 
The 30 day monitor is going to expose sleep apnea which will be more treatments. 

I really believe that the T3 caused the afib. I think that I may go for bloods and the ECG (ultrasound) just for precautionary purposes. If those 2 come out OK, then Im stopping. 

This shit really threw a monkey wrench into my contest prep and finances. I will survive because that is what I do, but things just keep getting more and more difficult. 

Ok enough ranting. I just get frustrated. The good thing is the desire to rant may decline because Im going to lower my tren . LOL

I did legs yesterday and rode a bike (too small for me) about 4 miles. My legs were killing me. I couldnt extend them while riding. I couldnt wait to get off the bike. 
Im going to stop ephedrine...... at least try. LOL. Its hard getting up at 3 am to go and workout without having ephedrine to give you that little kick in the butt. LOL

As always, I just ranted about the healthcare system, in reality, I brought this on myself. You find things that work and then the next thing you know you are adding things together and making a bomb. 
I would like to say that I really need to be thankful for my health. I have had significant amounts of testing done and most of it was because they noticed something that the cycle caused. 

I am going to go get tanned and do cardio and then the sauna. 

I cooked for the week last night so Im good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GearHeaded

keep grinding brother !! but at the same time never lose site of your health.

I could pretty much guarantee that any body builder deep deep into contest prep, if analyzed by a doctor, is going to have some health factors pop up that will be of concern to that doctor (this goes for both natty and enhanced athletes.. and I'll go so far as to say that the enhanced guys may actually be healthier then the natty guys in regards to contest prep, cause at least being enhanced you get to take the drugs and hormones needed to stay on point. whereas a natty crashes his natural hormone production and his thyroid, he doesn't get to use exogenous hormones to help him stay healthy)

----------


## charger69

> keep grinding brother !! but at the same time never lose site of your health.
> 
> I could pretty much guarantee that any body builder deep deep into contest prep, if analyzed by a doctor, is going to have some health factors pop up that will be of concern to that doctor (this goes for both natty and enhanced athletes.. and I'll go so far as to say that the enhanced guys may actually be healthier then the natty guys in regards to contest prep, cause at least being enhanced you get to take the drugs and hormones needed to stay on point. whereas a natty crashes his natural hormone production and his thyroid, he doesn't get to use exogenous hormones to help him stay healthy)


I had to rant to feel better. Home alone for a few days and my dog didnt want to listen to me so I had to rant to get it out of my system. I find ways of overcoming adversity however I am the type of person that wants things to go as planned. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> Well, Charger is going on a rant. I would like to say sorry before I begin. LOL
> These fing Drs - at least in CA. They want to test the fuck out of you. ..... and then give it to you good. I guess you are supposed to like it . 
> I went to the ER because I couldnt pee. I sat around the whole day waiting to be attended to. They finally got to me around 2:30 pm. 
> I get the bill....... my portion to pay is approx $3500- wtf . They did urine and blood tests and hooked me up to see my heart . Luckily, I refused the additional testing and blood thinners. Thank God I didnt need a catheter. 
> I do know my prostrate is OK and the follow up with the urologist ( I got it right this time) said I am good to go. 
> The cardiologist, on the other hand, did not find any afib, but wants me to do an ECG, blood tests, possibly put me on BP meds, and a 30 day monitor. The Dr said they are getting Moore aggressive with bp and hypertension is now considered if you are above 120. 
> The 30 day monitor is going to expose sleep apnea which will be more treatments. 
> 
> I really believe that the T3 caused the afib. I think that I may go for bloods and the ECG (ultrasound) just for precautionary purposes. If those 2 come out OK, then Im stopping. 
> ...


Charger! Take care of your heart man! Im sure the prostate is just part of getting older. But you gotta take care of your heart man! What would we do without charger!?

----------


## Obs

> Charger! Take care of your heart man! I’m sure the prostate is just part of getting older. But you gotta take care of your heart man! What would we do without charger!?


We would do what any good friends would and pursue his wife.

----------


## charger69

I just want everyone to know, I do take health seriously. I will not choose to compete over my health. As GH stated, competing is taxing your body. 
I feel that my issue was my precomp cycle which was too aggressive. I believe it was the T3 at 100. The ephedrine and clen just added to it. 
If you look up causes for afib- thyroid and stimulants. I had both of those. 
If I had not gone to the ER, I wouldnt have even known and I get physicals every year and bloods a couple of times a year. 

I have probably had more testing in the past 3 years than most I their lifetime. They see one thing slightly out and more tests. 
Example creatinine- my Dr thinks I should be in range, even though I was slightly out. 
Now if hypertension is going to be above 120 than 90% of Americans should be regularly seeing a Dr about BP. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I just want everyone to know, I do take health seriously. I will not choose to compete over my health. As GH stated, competing is taxing your body. 
> I feel that my issue was my precomp cycle which was too aggressive. I believe it was the T3 at 100. The ephedrine and clen just added to it. 
> If you look up causes for afib- thyroid and stimulants. I had both of those. 
> If I had not gone to the ER, I wouldn’t have even known and I get physicals every year and bloods a couple of times a year. 
> 
> I have probably had more testing in the past 3 years than most I their lifetime. They see one thing slightly out and more tests. 
> Example creatinine- my Dr thinks I should be in range, even though I was slightly out. 
> Now if hypertension is going to be above 120 than 90% of Americans should be regularly seeing a Dr about BP. 
> 
> ...


I think bp and cholesterol are individually specific. 


Glad you take your health seriously.

----------


## Obs

Pussy!

Lmao I am kidding

----------


## charger69

> Pussy!
> 
> Lmao I am kidding


I was waiting for that. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Todays pic. Caught myself exhaling. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Great Pic! Great veins!

----------


## Obs

> Today’s pic. Caught myself exhaling. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shit boss you are winning this year! Outstanding work!

----------


## charger69

> Great Pic! Great veins!


I dont have great veins until I have yours!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KennyJ

> Today’s pic. Caught myself exhaling. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy Shite dude. Amazing. I'm really speechless. 
You look incredible man and I'm not saying this just because we're friends and I'm not exaggerating or any of that crap.
I'm truly amazed at how good you're looking. Yea I'm pouring it on thick but it's because you deserve it and on top of it all you're just a great human being.
Be proud because we all know you don't get what you have without total dedication.

----------


## charger69

> Holy Shite dude. Amazing. I'm really speechless. 
> You look incredible man and I'm not saying this just because we're friends and I'm not exaggerating or any of that crap.
> I'm truly amazed at how good you're looking. Yea I'm pouring it on thick but it's because you deserve it and on top of it all you're just a great human being.
> Be proud because we all know you don't get what you have without total dedication.


Its all you guys that keep me going. I actually wasnt going to post it because it is a crappy photo. Especially abs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> It’s all you guys that keep me going. I actually wasn’t going to post it because it is a crappy photo. Especially abs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not even close to a crappy photo brother!

----------


## balance

Wow charger!

All the hardworking is paying dividends!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Todays pic. Caught myself exhaling. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So fucking proud of you bro . You have pushed through and you should also be proud as well ! 

Keep being awesome bro .. no reason why you won't steal the show ! 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Richard Head

Keep it up Charger, you got this.

----------


## charger69

Im struggling. Super tired due to lack of sleep. Last night energy levels were tanked. I did cardi but didnt get out full 20 minutes of HIIT. 
Worked late. 
This mornings workout sucked . I was in a fasted state and there was absolutely energy in the tank. Mentally, I could not overcome this. This is very frustrating. Ive been preparing for 49 weeks and now I have days that its just not there. I need to figure it out before tonights workout. 
The melanotan is wreaking havoc. Bed is soaked and blankets were still wet from the night before. The bedroom smells like death warmed over. I left the door open to the bedroom hoping that the smell diminishes. 
I need to do something before wifey returns in 2 days. Libido is non existent. 
I sit down and it feels like I need a crane to get me out of the chair. LOL
Weighing in at 201. I should be below 200 by Friday. 
Yesterday bp was high. I took 100 atenolol in the morning and 100 in the afternoon. This morning measures 135/85. Took 100 and will check this afternoon. 
The fun is about to start and its getting real. Will I crack or rise to the occasion???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Today’s pic. Caught myself exhaling. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That your handicap locker?

You are fucking killing it. Stay strong. Stay focused. It’s your time.

----------


## charger69

Thank God there are knowledgeable people here to save me from myself. I think Intook too much atenolol. I am just so tired. I am falling asleep at work. 
People look at me and ask me if Im OK. 
I really think that I need to take today off. There is no energy even with carbs. 

Fuck! I just want to roll up in a corner and sleep. I feel like I am half alive and only half of me is here. My company has a bp monitor however only my forearm fits in the sleeve. LOL. I really tried to force my arm in but I was afraid that I was going to break it. 

I will make up today on my normal day off. I may even get up earlier so I can do cardio 2 x day. Frustrated but I will figure it out. 
I am shutting down the outside world to get my head on straight . Just 3 weeks... just three weeks... just three weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Thank God there are knowledgeable people here to save me from myself. I think Intook too much atenolol. I am just so tired. I am falling asleep at work. 
> People look at me and ask me if Im OK. 
> I really think that I need to take today off. There is no energy even with carbs. 
> 
> Fuck! I just want to roll up in a corner and sleep. I feel like I am half alive and only half of me is here. My company has a bp monitor however only my forearm fits in the sleeve. LOL. I really tried to force my arm in but I was afraid that I was going to break it. 
> 
> I will make up today on my normal day off. I may even get up earlier so I can do cardio 2 x day. Frustrated but I will figure it out. 
> I am shutting down the outside world to get my head on straight . Just 3 weeks... just three weeks... just three weeks
> 
> ...


I just want to sleep too.

Wanna snuggle? 
You can be the little or the big spoon IDC.
If we both throw a pump on first it will make a sound like balloons getting rubbed together...

----------


## kelkel

> I just want to sleep too.
> 
> Wanna snuggle? 
> You can be the little or the big spoon IDC.
> If we both throw a pump on first it will make a sound like balloons getting rubbed together...



Seems I've been kicked to the curb.....

----------


## Obs

> Seems I've been kicked to the curb.....


The more the merrier. Question is are you tired enough to sleep or will you be fooling around while me and charger are sleeping like last time?

----------


## Charlie67

> Seems I've been kicked to the curb.....


Love is a fickle mistress Kel.

----------


## charger69

> Seems I've been kicked to the curb.....


Ill make sure there is room for you Kelkel. I would never kick you to the curb. LOL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Update- I was feeling a bit better and did 40 minutes of LI cardio. The first 30 minutes was a struggle, but after that I was getting into it. 
I am glad I went. I even posed for a little and did abs. I dont think that I would have been able to do HIIt. 
I am a little concerned about my BP though. It is in the 150s. I did have a very low heart rate doing cardio though. 
Tomorrow I am going to have the ultrasound of my heart. Originally it was scheduled for June, but there was a cancellation. I need to know if I have issues or not. I am hoping that they say everything looks fine. My heart beat rises just thinking about it. 
I found out that my previous bloods had high potassium. This causes irregular heart beats. And is related to the kidneys. Oh no, here we go again. Drs now will have a shit load of kidney testing. Been there, done that. 
I hate bloods on cycle- Drs begin going down rabbit holes. 
Oh well, I will just put everything on hold for testing, except ultrasound. 
I am going to hit the gym running tomorrow! I have to. The competition will. I cannot give them an advantage.... they are probably 40 lbs heavier than me anyway. They were last year. 
The only thing I can say, I will try! I will not lose because of a lack of effort. I am already better than I was last year, that is the main thing for me.

----------


## KennyJ

> I’ll make sure there is room for you Kelkel. I would never kick you to the curb. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You guys want everyone to leave this thread so you can have some privacy lol?

----------


## charger69

Todays pic



Pinned lats. Still trying to be a little more comfortable. 
Todays workout was good. My scale says that I lost 6 lbs. I dont believe it 195- I doubt it. Well see tomorrow. LIT could not have made that difference. 
Ultrasound of heart today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

Can I ask where your calories are at? and are you tracking Macros? Just curious.




> Pinned lats. Still trying to be a little more comfortable.


Because of this thread, I pinned Lats for the first time yesterday. See Charger, you're an influencer for change  :Smilie: 

I only did .5cc to feel it out. It was a bit awkward with the handling and reach, but fine. And absolutely zero pip. My only two thoughts are 1) I used a 1cc barrel, so the plunger was pulled awfully far back which made gripping it cumbersome. And 2) I can't see what I'm doing in the mirror but I imagine It'll get easier.

Looking great Charger!

C-

----------


## kelkel

> I am already better than I was last year, that is the main thing for me.


Goal achieved.

----------


## kelkel

> The more the merrier. Question is are you tired enough to sleep or will you be fooling around while me and charger are sleeping like last time?


Pretending to be sleeping doesn't count.





> Love is a fickle mistress Kel.


Most definitly.





> I’ll make sure there is room for you Kelkel. I would never kick you to the curb. LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Might be my estrogen level but I think there's a tear in my eye.

----------


## charger69

This seems like it is turning more into a soap opera than a contest prep.
I am trying to record as much as possible. 
I went for my echocardiogram. Hopefully by Friday I should have the results. When I first laid down, I got really dizzy. I refrained from saying anything because I do not want to deal with any additional testing. When I stood up I also was slightly dizzy. 
I am sure that Dr will put me on bp meds. 154/77.
Cardiologist called today and wanted me to go for test again. Potassium was high. She is really concerned over that. 
I can see kidney tests coming again soon. 
I am going to make sure that I am hydrated and I am cutting off beta blockers. I think the excess beta blockers was causing the lethargy which in turn caused high readings. 
Im going in the morning to have the tests . 
Meanwhile, I am continuing with the contest prep. 
Cardiologist also wanted me to start the 30!day heart monitor. Im not sure If Im going to do it. 
Can you imagine everyone looking at me preparing to go on stage with wires hanging off of my body? LOL

Time for HIIT. Ill continue with the soap opera later. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> This seems like it is turning more into a soap opera than a contest prep.
> I am trying to record as much as possible. 
> I went for my echocardiogram. Hopefully by Friday I should have the results. When I first laid down, I got really dizzy. I refrained from saying anything because I do not want to deal with any additional testing. When I stood up I also was slightly dizzy. 
> I am sure that Dr will put me on bp meds. 154/77.
> Cardiologist called today and wanted me to go for test again. Potassium was high. She is really concerned over that. 
> I can see kidney tests coming again soon. 
> I am going to make sure that I am hydrated and I am cutting off beta blockers. I think the excess beta blockers was causing the lethargy which in turn caused high readings. 
> I’m going in the morning to have the tests . 
> Meanwhile, I am continuing with the contest prep. 
> ...


154/77 isn’t enough for bp meds. I went in once with 200/180. The doctor wouldn’t let me leave till it went down. High amounts of tren being used. High 80’s- 90’s on the bottom number possibly. Dude I’ve been down this road. Wound up in the er with shortness of breath. Chest and arm pain. 3 days in the hospital. Had a catheter done to check my heart and arteries. Dr appointments more test. Kidney doctor. 3 doctors a week for weeks. I redo my will. Do a living will. Expecting the worst. After it was all said and done they diagnosed me with asthma and polycythemia. My point is telling you all of that is don’t let your mind go crazy. You are in an extremely depleted state with an ass of chemicals in you. Don’t blow it off but don’t think the worst yet. I’d wait till after the show and level back out then have test done. You aren’t getting a true result right now. Just my .02.

----------


## Obs

^^^ what cape said

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Potassium was high. She is really concerned over that. 
> I can see kidney tests coming again soon. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had high k levels recently but no sign of kidney issues. Turns out false high levels occasionally occur when a blood cell ruptures during blood draw or shortly after. I can explain more about it if you're interested. I asked to be retested and it turned out normal. 
Did they test BUN?

----------


## charger69

> 154/77 isnt enough for bp meds. I went in once with 200/180. The doctor wouldnt let me leave till it went down. High amounts of tren being used. High 80s- 90s on the bottom number possibly. Dude Ive been down this road. Wound up in the er with shortness of breath. Chest and arm pain. 3 days in the hospital. Had a catheter done to check my heart and arteries. Dr appointments more test. Kidney doctor. 3 doctors a week for weeks. I redo my will. Do a living will. Expecting the worst. After it was all said and done they diagnosed me with asthma and polycythemia. My point is telling you all of that is dont let your mind go crazy. You are in an extremely depleted state with an ass of chemicals in you. Dont blow it off but dont think the worst yet. Id wait till after the show and level back out then have test done. You arent getting a true result right now. Just my .02.


Come out to conservative CA. I do know the AMA did lower hypertension to 130 last year. 
I do appreciate your input. Im just going to do the potassium because this does have n effect on the electrical pulse in th heart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> I had high k levels recently but no sign of kidney issues. Turns out false high levels occasionally occur when a blood cell ruptures during blood draw or shortly after. I can explain more about it if you're interested. I asked to be retested and it turned out normal. 
> Did they test BUN?


Retook potassium this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Retook potassium this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good! Keep us posted, Charger.

----------


## charger69

They want me to come and get the 30 day heart monitor. Im holding off.
Test results 
T4 free- .78. .76-1.46
TSH- .481. .358-3.800
Magnesium. 2.2. 1.6-2.6
I dont know where the others are.

Something is fucking with me. It is impossible that I lost 9 lbs over the last 2 days. My scale must be messed up. I I figured I would be below 200 by tomorrow. Today I weighed 193. 
I am waking up drenched. I think it is the melanotan however I didnt take any yesterday. I woke up with a dry mouth so I was probably dehydrated. Well see how the test comes back. 
Shes going to take blood and says, you have great veins, I dont need tourniquet. 

I did a Cape workout this morning. Ina and out. I was lethargic at home, but once I got into the gym things started to click. 

I still need to finalize my routine. 
Hopefully I will get some sleep over the weekend. 
I am putting everything else to the side, I have to focus on the competition and on getting rest. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I feel great!! I did HIIT tonight and all cylinders are firing. 
Some of the things you guys say resonate within me. 
I have put the Drs behind me until after the comp. 
I could have gone longer on cardio. If I can maintain this outlook, I can do wonders. I just know it. 
I have GH in my corner- Im sure hes probably wondering wtf he got into. LMAO

I am being a little careful because I got dizzy a couple of times. It was rather quick but pretty intense. Both times was when I laid down- one for the echocardiogram and the other of doing decline sit ups. 
Im fine.

Tomorrow will probably be the last real leg workout before the comp. I plan on hitting them extra hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I feel great!! I did HIIT tonight and all cylinders are firing. 
> Some of the things you guys say resonate within me. 
> I have put the Dr’s behind me until after the comp. 
> I could have gone longer on cardio. If I can maintain this outlook, I can do wonders. I just know it. 
> I have GH in my corner- I’m sure he’s probably wondering wtf he got into. LMAO
> 
> I am being a little careful because I got dizzy a couple of times. It was rather quick but pretty intense. Both times was when I laid down- one for the echocardiogram and the other of doing decline sit ups. 
> Im fine.
> 
> ...


Awesome sauce.

----------


## kelkel

> I am being a little careful because I got dizzy a couple of times. It was rather quick but pretty intense. Both times was when I laid down- one for the echocardiogram and the other of doing decline sit ups. 
> Im fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Exactly why I avoid all ab and cardio work.

----------


## charger69

> Exactly why I avoid all ab and cardio work.


LMAO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Worked out legs today- probably the last major workout prior to competition. 
I did get dizzy on the leg press but I worked through it. I finished with a pretty good pump. Sauna for 10 minutes. 
Im seeing striations in my quads . 
Spirits are up, I am a man with a mission. Im not looking too good, but Im on my way. 
This prep is different than any other one and Ill see where it takes me. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Worked out legs today- probably the last major workout prior to competition. 
> I did get dizzy on the leg press but I worked through it. I finished with a pretty good pump. Sauna for 10 minutes. 
> I’m seeing striations in my quads . 
> Spirits are up, I am a man with a mission. I’m not looking too good, but I’m on my way. 
> This prep is different than any other one and I’ll see where it takes me. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can eat a bag of Richard Heads...

You look great. 
You look on another level than ever before you fat bastard.

----------


## charger69

> You can eat a bag of Richard Heads...
> 
> You look great. 
> You look on another level than ever before you fat bastard.


Thanks for the fat bastard! Now I need to stop eating. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Things are going good. I am having some small energy issues. When I sit down its like I need to gather a head of. Steam to get up. 
Its sort of like a tractor in mud. You need to slowly accelerate to get going once moving, it is normal energy expenditure. 
Did delts today and had a great workout but the weight was less than normal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Thanks for the fat bastard! Now I need to stop eating. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just couldn't think of a dumber thing to call you

----------


## Family_guy

> Todays pic. Caught myself exhaling. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my god. Charger. Thats probaly the single most impressive pic Ive seen of you. Probably the most impressive Ive seen on this forum. Geez!!!!

----------


## charger69

Guys I have a number of things that I am going to talk about. 

I am first want to say Happy Easter to everyone. He has RISEN! 
It is pretty ironic... Ronnie Rowland went in to surgery on Good Friday and is being released today (Easter Sunday).

I am normally not political but WTF is happening in this world. Bombings in Churches?????? 
We are causing our own self destruction. We are too caught up in the rat race of society. There is a song by Buffalo Springfield that says Nobodies right if everbodies wrong. 
Lets do our part to make other peoples life happy. 
I saw this older lady get pissed at another driver. I did not like what the other driver did, but I let it go. She could not. Maybe she was on tren ..... if not, keep the tren away from her. LOL. She scared me watching her reactions in my mirror. 

Now to the good stuff...:: I am feeling great! Today was an off day, but I wanted to go and do some LI cardio. I did 40
Minutes and the last 10 i bumped it up a little. 
I also did abs and 10 minutes in the sauna. 
Spirits are up. I cant get over how Im looking. I expected to look extremely fat today and I did not. I may change my poses because the skin is tightening and I may not have to hide as much. 
Abs are the best they ever have been. 
Posing now will be my focus. I feel that I am behind on posing. 
I am also changing to work out 2x per week each muscle. 
Legs from here on out are just pumping blood. 
I am looking very positive. This year may be my year. Ive already won because this years version kicked last years in the ass. 

I want to thank everyone for the support! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Oh my god. Charger. Thats probaly the single most impressive pic Ive seen of you. Probably the most impressive Ive seen on this forum. Geez!!!!


Hey FG- you need to go see an optometrist!!

Seriously, I do not like that pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Hello everyone, meet my proctologist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Hello everyone, meet my proctologist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao

----------


## Obs

> Guys I have a number of things that I am going to talk about. 
> 
> I am first want to say Happy Easter to everyone. He has RISEN! 
> It is pretty ironic... Ronnie Rowland went in to surgery on Good Friday and is being released today (Easter Sunday).
> 
> I am normally not political but WTF is happening in this world. Bombings in Churches?????? 
> We are causing our own self destruction. We are too caught up in the rat race of society. There is a song by Buffalo Springfield that says “Nobodies right if everbodies wrong”. 
> Let’s do our part to make other people’s life happy. 
> I saw this older lady get pissed at another driver. I did not like what the other driver did, but I let it go. She could not. Maybe she was on tren ..... if not, keep the tren away from her. LOL. She scared me watching her reactions in my mirror. 
> ...


Some quality posts today charger

----------


## Charlie67

What's your go-to cardio?

I'm also curious about your cardio and/or your macro breakdown?

----------


## Obs

Charger I am betting you I get the same fusion of vertrae surgery Ronnie just did. 

That was what was causing my shoulder and elbow pain and left front delt activation.

----------


## Family_guy

> Hello everyone, meet my “urinologist” 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixed

----------


## charger69

> What's your go-to cardio?
> 
> I'm also curious about your cardio and/or your macro breakdown?


My go to cardio is HIIT however this really taxed my CNS and I just recently added LI cardio. It makes it much easier to go to the gym for cardio on the off days. My go to is still HIIt . 
Most people do it on a bike, I do it on the treadmill. 
Depletion week 
250 protein 47 carbs 50 fats
1750 calories. 
I normally adjust but this is different than anything Ive done so Im just along for the ride. LOL
Im usually around 1500 calories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Charger I am betting you I get the same fusion of vertrae surgery Ronnie just did. 
> 
> That was what was causing my shoulder and elbow pain and left front delt activation.


I hope not Obs. I had a fusion, but lower and I was in the hospital for a week. There was no way I could leave after 3 days. I still had Morfin pumped through my body at that point and couldnt walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I hope not Obs. I had a fusion, but lower and I was in the hospital for a week. There was no way I could leave after 3 days. I still had Morfin pumped through my body at that point and couldn’t walk. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lower is bad. 
Spinal taps suck from what I hear.

I hope not too.

----------


## Charlie67

> My go to cardio is HIIT however this really taxed my CNS and I just recently added LI cardio. It makes it much easier to go to the gym for cardio on the off days. My go to is still HIIt . 
> Most people do it on a bike, I do it on the treadmill. 
> Depletion week 
> 250 protein 47 carbs 50 fats
> 1750 calories. 
> I normally adjust but this is different than anything Ive done so Im just along for the ride. LOL
> Im usually around 1500 calories. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn... I was really hoping you'd say 2500 or something wonderfully high, lol. Give me some hope in case I wanted to get "charger lean" some day. But 1750 makes me grimace, 1500 makes me outright nauseous!

You're a real inspiration brother, thanks for taking us on your journey!


Best,
C-

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Damn... I was really hoping you'd say 2500 or something wonderfully high, lol. Give me some hope in case I wanted to get "charger lean" some day. But 1750 makes me grimace, 1500 makes me outright nauseous!
> 
> You're a real inspiration brother, thanks for taking us on your journey!
> 
> 
> Best,
> C-


He's a beast!

----------


## charger69

> He's a beast!


My SoCal girl has me blushing. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Damn... I was really hoping you'd say 2500 or something wonderfully high, lol. Give me some hope in case I wanted to get "charger lean" some day. But 1750 makes me grimace, 1500 makes me outright nauseous!
> 
> You're a real inspiration brother, thanks for taking us on your journey!
> 
> 
> Best,
> C-


With the right diet, its not bad. Im really not hungry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Today, I did the Cape. Quick workout, limited rest. I was looking like a crazed animal with my vascularity. Pick doesnt even begin to show what it was like.
I did bis, tris and back. 15-20 reps
Feeling great, looking a little flat. I didnt have a place to pose in the morning. 
HIIT tonight, calves and abs. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman33

jesus man, you look amazing.

----------


## charger69

> jesus man, you look amazing.


Thank you! I still have two weeks. The best is yet to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> jesus man, you look amazing.


Because he’s doing the Cape. It will make you a bad ass. Money back guarantee.

----------


## Obs

> Today, I did the Cape. Quick workout, limited rest. I was looking like a crazed animal with my vascularity. Pick doesn’t even begin to show what it was like.
> I did bi’s, tri’s and back. 15-20 reps
> Feeling great, looking a little flat. I didn’t have a place to pose in the morning. 
> HIIT tonight, calves and abs. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You made major upper chest improvements this year.
Outstanding

----------


## balance

Looking excellent charger!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Because hes doing the Cape. It will make you a bad ass. Money back guarantee.


You have made a difference. I think I also have the knees out, legs extended. LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> You made major upper chest improvements this year.
> Outstanding


I just followed the Obs cycle..:: Add more tren ! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I just followed the Obs cycle..:: Add more tren ! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just conquered planets. 
I am very proud of your accomplishments. 
Been showing gf a lot.

----------


## charger69

Well, I have great news!!! The echocardiogram came out good. My potassium came out within. 
I would like everyone to learn from me. You really do not know what is going on during your cycle. Be careful of what you mix. I got a little reckless trying to prepare for the comp. I obviously pulled back on the cutting and I had what I call good bloods after adjustments. My BuN is a little high, cholesterol, and creatinine. All which is to be expected. The atrial fibrillation had me worried. 

Im still feeling great. I had a trainer at the gym check my body fat with calipers. He had no clue what he was doing. Worse yet he didnt blink when he told me I was 15% bf. I dont think so!!!!
I did cardio and got my heart up to 150 with HIIT. After , I did forearms , calves and abs. Once again, the vascularity was coming through. Its great when your veins get so big, the cause a shadow under the right lighting. 
Anyone have any comments on the pose? I am adding this one to my routine. Any comment are appreciated since I really am not sure how to do I. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Well, I have great news!!! The echocardiogram came out good. My potassium came out within. 
> I would like everyone to learn from me. You really do not know what is going on during your cycle. Be careful of what you mix. I got a little reckless trying to prepare for the comp. I obviously pulled back on the cutting and I had what I call good bloods after adjustments. My BuN is a little high, cholesterol, and creatinine. All which is to be expected. The atrial fibrillation had me worried. 
> 
> I’m still feeling great. I had a trainer at the gym check my body fat with calipers. He had no clue what he was doing. Worse yet he didn’t blink when he told me I was 15% bf. I don’t think so!!!!
> I did cardio and got my heart up to 150 with HIIT. After , I did forearms , calves and abs. Once again, the vascularity was coming through. It’s great when your veins get so big, the cause a shadow under the right lighting. 
> Anyone have any comments on the pose? I am adding this one to my routine. Any comment are appreciated since I really am not sure how to do I. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah no way 15. 

More like 25.

What a dumb bastard. 
We will all learn from you by bad example. 

You look like shit charger. 
Jesus.

Gotta give you credit for balls getting up on that stage.

----------


## Obs

Gd dick.

----------


## Obs

Attachment 176515
Carbs

----------


## Obs

Attachment 176516

Protein

----------


## Obs

Attachment 176517

Aftermath.


Gf be pissed I ate all this shit.
Its your fault fat boy!

----------


## Family_guy

> Well, I have great news!!! The echocardiogram came out good. My potassium came out within. 
> I would like everyone to learn from me. You really do not know what is going on during your cycle. Be careful of what you mix. I got a little reckless trying to prepare for the comp. I obviously pulled back on the cutting and I had what I call good bloods after adjustments. My BuN is a little high, cholesterol, and creatinine. All which is to be expected. The atrial fibrillation had me worried. 
> 
> I’m still feeling great. I had a trainer at the gym check my body fat with calipers. He had no clue what he was doing. Worse yet he didn’t blink when he told me I was 15% bf. I don’t think so!!!!
> I did cardio and got my heart up to 150 with HIIT. After , I did forearms , calves and abs. Once again, the vascularity was coming through. It’s great when your veins get so big, the cause a shadow under the right lighting. 
> Anyone have any comments on the pose? I am adding this one to my routine. Any comment are appreciated since I really am not sure how to do I. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that pose a lot. Sorta has a super man feel to it. Nice v taper and narrow waist! That’s a great pose! Use that one in your routine

----------


## Family_guy

I’m glad your heart seems to be doing fine!

----------


## Capebuffalo

Great news buddy. Glad you are ok. You look great. I agree with Obs you are 20-25 bf. Dont worry you have a week. Lol

Since you asked Im going to be honest. I dont like the pose. It makes your legs look small and smooth. Maybe if you brought the left leg out more. Maybe put weight on heel and get the ham flexed. Id like to see the hamstring fuller. Also I wouldnt lean so far over. I think more upright is going to show your back in a better position. Rotate a little more to the right with your shoulders. Thats my thought. Maybe BG and GH can weigh in. 

No shit though you are looking great. Its your year old man.

----------


## charger69

> Great news buddy. Glad you are ok. You look great. I agree with Obs you are 20-25 bf. Dont worry you have a week. Lol
> 
> Since you asked Im going to be honest. I dont like the pose. It makes your legs look small and smooth. Maybe if you brought the left leg out more. Maybe put weight on heel and get the ham flexed. Id like to see the hamstring fuller. Also I wouldnt lean so far over. I think more upright is going to show your back in a better position. Rotate a little more to the right with your shoulders. Thats my thought. Maybe BG and GH can weigh in. 
> 
> No shit though you are looking great. Its your year old man.


Thank you for your feedback. I agree with your assessment. I will look for different angles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Doing the Cape from here to the competition!
I had trouble sleeping yesterday. I got about 3 hours of sleep, but had a great workout this morning. I looked online and I am trying to see if I can do the vacuum. Right now I cannot. They make it look easy but I am not sure that I will be able to do it. 
I am a little concerned on my small size, but if I can get ripped, I may be able to overcome it. 
I had this guy look at me in the locker room and said that I was a beast. I think he was referring to my vascularity and not my size. 
Still feeling good. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

Notice his horizontal and vertical lines.Just a small angle on vertical Shows a good quad and ham.

----------


## Obs

> Doing the Cape from here to the competition!
> I had trouble sleeping yesterday. I got about 3 hours of sleep, but had a great workout this morning. I looked online and I am trying to see if I can do the vacuum. Right now I cannot. They make it look easy but I am not sure that I will be able to do it. 
> I am a little concerned on my small size, but if I can get ripped, I may be able to overcome it. 
> I had this guy look at me in the locker room and said that I was a beast. I think he was referring to my vascularity and not my size. 
> Still feeling good. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Badass

----------


## Obs

> Notice his horizontal and vertical lines.Just a small angle on vertical Shows a good quad and ham.


Look at his fuckin triceps....

Yet no mr O title...

Its bullshit

----------


## charger69

> Look at his fuckin triceps....
> 
> Yet no mr O title...
> 
> Its bullshit


I think the judges have gone away from so much mass. I agree and was pissed over the controversy when he didnt compete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Look at his fuckin triceps....
> 
> Yet no mr O title...
> 
> Its bullshit


Political bull shit

----------


## Capebuffalo

You can hit this pose. Absolutely. Just refine it a bit.

----------


## charger69

I will also be doing a review of vasoderm pro. I dont expect it to work however I will give it a try and a review. 
I used it this morning and I think my skin looked a little looser ( just the opposite of what I want) however it is just the first application. 
I work out 2 x per day so I will be applying it 2x day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> You can hit this pose. Absolutely. Just refine it a bit. 
> 
> ]


Look at his hand placement!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Look at his hand placement!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is the most flexible body builder around.

----------


## balance

You ARE a beast brother. 
I like the pose. If were to change anything add more twist to the waist (maximize torso rotation clockwise) this will also then require good shoulder mobility to bring shoulder back over quad area, as I think it will accentuate narrow waist and add even more width appearance to your upper back/lats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Look at his fuckin triceps....
> 
> Yet no mr O title...
> 
> Its bullshit


I agree , he should have at least taken it once.

I actually had the privilege to do cardio next to this beast at a gym in bk .

I didn't know who he was at the time but I noticed his shoes and was like "how is he comfortable wearing those " haha 

Dude was huge 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I agree , he should have at least taken it once.
> 
> I actually had the privilege to do cardio next to this beast at a gym in bk .
> 
> I didn't know who he was at the time but I noticed his shoes and was like "how is he comfortable wearing those " haha 
> 
> Dude was huge 
> 
> Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk


I think he has more mass and definition than anyone I have ever seen. 
People say his legs and back are proportionally too big to other parts but I just dont see it. 

Him and roelly winklaar are the two most impressive I ever saw. 

Roelly blew it big time at the Arnold Classic. 
He was in no condition to even be there. He fucked up one pocket of his abs. Wondering if he will ever recover from that. 

Kai is absolutely perfect as far as I am concerned

----------


## charger69

Well, things were going too good. My lack of sleep has affected me. 
On the way home from work this guy and I changed into the lane at the same time. He beeped at me and I thought whatever. He then pulls beside me and starts cursing. I told him not to fuck with me or they will be cleaning his ass off the road. He keeps pulling up beside me and he got me into a verbal fight. I need to let that go and focus my energy on my training and the competition. I was wearing a long sleeve shirt so I was all covered up. He wanted me to pull off to the side to settle this. I dont need problems. I really wanted to pull off to the side and rip my shirt off and act like a crazed animal to scare the shit out of him. That would have been funny. 
Anyway, HIIT was done on an empty tank. Not my best workout. I wanted to go and spend a great deal of time posing but they had spinning class. Im tired. Im trying to finish up some work at home. 

One thing I would like to request from everyone. If you are using cables or equipment and you see people waiting. Please invite them to alternate with you. I need to wait while people are resting. I am not better than anyone else because Im competing, but it does effect my routine when I need to wait. A lot of times I ask to work in with themand they usually dont like it, but they usually let me. 
Im going to try and get to bed earlier than normal and up at 3 am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

I would have just smiled and waved at him.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Well, things were going too good. My lack of sleep has affected me. 
> On the way home from work this guy and I changed into the lane at the same time. He beeped at me and I thought whatever. He then pulls beside me and starts cursing. I told him not to fuck with me or they will be cleaning his ass off the road. He keeps pulling up beside me and he got me into a verbal fight. I need to let that go and focus my energy on my training and the competition. I was wearing a long sleeve shirt so I was all covered up. He wanted me to pull off to the side to settle this. I dont need problems. I really wanted to pull off to the side and rip my shirt off and act like a crazed animal to scare the shit out of him. That would have been funny. 
> Anyway, HIIT was done on an empty tank. Not my best workout. I wanted to go and spend a great deal of time posing but they had spinning class. Im tired. Im trying to finish up some work at home. 
> 
> One thing I would like to request from everyone. If you are using cables or equipment and you see people waiting. Please invite them to alternate with you. I need to wait while people are resting. I am not better than anyone else because Im competing, but it does effect my routine when I need to wait. A lot of times I ask to work in with themand they usually dont like it, but they usually let me. 
> Im going to try and get to bed earlier than normal and up at 3 am. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would pay to have seen that play ut with you ripping your shirt off!

Also, don't sweat it. We all lose it in traffic when tired, hungry, etc. Take a few deep breaths

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I would have just smiled and waved at him.


Blowing them a kiss is always a good alternative.

----------


## Charlie67

> ..., don't sweat it. We all lose it in traffic when tired, hungry, etc. Take a few deep breaths


Ahhhh... The benefits of living two miles past the middle of Nowhere. No traffic, no people, nothing.... but I will admit I had a similar incidence with a combine once. But the farmer was like 95 so I let it go, I'm just that kind of guy.

----------


## charger69

> I would have just smiled and waved at him.


Actually, I was thinking, im not Obs, what the fuck am I doing? LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Blowing them a kiss is always a good alternative.


Actually, that is what I would normally do, they dont fuck with you after you do that. This time it didnt even cross my mind. 
Must be the Halo- tren combo. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Actually, that is what I would normally do, they don’t fuck with you after you do that. This time it didn’t even cross my mind. 
> Must be the Halo- tren combo. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. A girl pulled out in front of me and stopped. I honked. I was pissed. She looked at me dead in the eyes and blew me a kiss. I just started laughing. She started laughing and on our way we went.

----------


## Obs

> Lol. A girl pulled out in front of me and stopped. I honked. I was pissed. She looked at me dead in the eyes and blew me a kiss. I just started laughing. She got in started sucking and on our way we went.




Fixed

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Fixed


I wish.

----------


## charger69

> Lol. A girl pulled out in front of me and stopped. I honked. I was pissed. She looked at me dead in the eyes and blew me a kiss. I just started laughing. She started laughing and on our way we went.


Thats the way it should be! I have the harnessing of the tren down, now I need to work on the Halo. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Well, my lack of sleep caught up with me. I got up late. No workout this morning. It was going to be a light leg workout and I wanted to practice posing. 
That means no carbs. No baked potato because I didnt work out. 
Im losing about a pound a day. Diet is fine. I just have cravings for food that I normally dont eat (junk food). 
I ran out of fish, so I asked my wife to pick some up. I normally look around for the lowest price but I ran out so no time to research. I took my wife by surprise. She asked, no matter what the price is? 
Im going to Mexico this weekend so Im bringing back about 20-30 lbs . 
Well, I have to keep plugging away at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> Ahhhh... The benefits of living two miles past the middle of Nowhere. No traffic, no people, nothing.... but I will admit I had a similar incidence with a combine once. But the farmer was like 95 so I let it go, I'm just that kind of guy.


Lmao!

----------


## Family_guy

What are you running right now charger?

----------


## charger69

> What are you running right now charger?


About 2 miles. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> What are you running right now charger?


Mast, test, tren , Halo, clen , Winnie. T4
Last week of injections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> About 2 miles. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ran a 6 min 1/2 mile yesterday. Ha

----------


## charger69

No carbs today since I didnt workout in the morning. I was a little tired but I went and did cardio HIIT. I made it the whole 20 minutes!!!
I am focused even though I am not seeing changes that I would like to. Sometimes you just need to give it time. Since I am doing something different, I am not making any changes that I would normally make. Maybe I just stop eating. LOL
I worked out legs lightly just to get the blood flowing and practiced posing. I think I have the pose shown earlier to make my legs look bigger. Sauna for 10
Minutes. 
I need to put on my mental alarm to get up at 3 am. I want carbs tomorrow. LOL
If I go to bed now, I will get 4 hours of sleep. 
I was surprised when one of the guys at the reception area at the gym asked how my energy levels were. He said he could tell that I was in depletion by the changes. I do not see any changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> Mast, test, tren , Halo, clen , Winnie. T4
> Last week of injections. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need dosages not just names charger! I’m very interested about how contest prep really works especially in terms of the drugs.

----------


## Family_guy

> I ran a 6 min 1/2 mile yesterday. Ha


Very impressive cape! I didn’t know buffalos where that fast...

----------


## charger69

> Mast, test, tren , Halo, clen , Winnie. T4
> Last week of injections. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


700, 500, 100, 20,20,50,100

This is more moderate than usual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I need dosages not just names charger! Im very interested about how contest prep really works especially in terms of the drugs.


Looking to compete?  :Wink:  

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Im hitting the bottom with energy levels. I worked out today but the weight was low but difficult. Got up a little late. Very tired. 3.5 hours of sleep isnt cutting it. Work, tanning, working out is just draining me. 
I need to drink more water also. 
Todays pic



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> Looking to compete?  
> 
> Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk


Ha! Not quite. It is interesting though. Actually when I was in HS I wanted to be a pro body builder....

----------


## Family_guy

> I’m hitting the bottom with energy levels. I worked out today but the weight was low but difficult. Got up a little late. Very tired. 3.5 hours of sleep isn’t cutting it. Work, tanning, working out is just draining me. 
> I need to drink more water also. 
> Today’s pic
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at that vascularity!

----------


## charger69

Lack of sleep is catching up with me. 3.5 hours yesterday. Low carbs, no ephedrine. I just want to cry. LOL
Tonight I slowed down from the rat race. No work, I went at a slow pace, skipped tanning and 40 minutes of low intensity cardio. There was no way that I would have been able to do HIIT. 
I am not happy with my looks. I still have 8 days but I dont think Im going to be like what I wanted. Heading to Mex tomorrow night. Radio frequency to see if I can tighten up the skin. 
Cold pics




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

You are gonna look awesome in the light with a spray tan. 

Its been awesome watching you.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Get a haircut hippie. 

Looking good Charger. You have to get some rest.

----------


## tarmyg

Looking at these latest pictures. Thinking you might as well pack up and quit looking like that.

----------


## charger69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

Respect charger, respect.... You look great!

C-

----------


## balance

This is crazy!
You seriously look outstanding brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Haircut done for the show- last radio frequency for the loose skin. She had it on super warm and I think that it made a difference. Fasted cardio this morning. About 100 F outside. 
I have been fasting just because I havent had time to eat. 
My cheek bones are pronounced so Im just about ready. 
I do not look the way I want, but I need to go with the hand that I have. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

You are ready

----------


## charger69

It hit home today: a gunman with a semi auto killed one and injured several at a nearby synagogue. 
Come on people. We have to stop the hate! People that are different arent bad. 

Somethings happening here, what it is aint exactly clear. Theres a man with a gun over there. Telling me I got to beware. I think its time we stop children, whats that sound, everybody look whats going round!

Buffalo Springfield 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> It hit home today: a gunman with a semi auto killed one and injured several at a nearby synagogue. 
> Come on people. We have to stop the hate! People that are different aren’t bad. 
> 
> Somethings happening here, what it is ain’t exactly clear. There’s a man with a gun over there. Telling me I got to beware. I think it’s time we stop children, what’s that sound, everybody look what’s going round!”
> 
> Buffalo Springfield 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Majority of muslims want sharia law. 
Thats about a billion. 
Women forced into burkas and acid burnt for looking provocative. People beheaded for not submitting to islam. 

Not justifying the shooter, but the enemy of good grows stronger.

Attachment 176547

Thats not a peace sign Churchill is flying.
Thats a "V" for victory. Peace only follows victory.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Majority of muslims want sharia law. 
> Thats about a billion. 
> Women forced into burkas and acid burnt for looking provocative. People beheaded for not submitting to islam. 
> 
> Not justifying the shooter, but the enemy of good grows stronger.
> 
> Attachment 176547
> 
> Thats not a peace sign Churchill is flying.
> Thats a "V" for victory. Peace only follows victory.


The victims of the shooting were Jews at synagogue on a holy day (last day of Passover)
The shooter wasn't Muslim. He was a white-nationalist.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> It hit home today: a gunman with a semi auto killed one and injured several at a nearby synagogue. 
> Come on people. We have to stop the hate! People that are different aren’t bad. 
> 
> Somethings happening here, what it is ain’t exactly clear. There’s a man with a gun over there. Telling me I got to beware. I think it’s time we stop children, what’s that sound, everybody look what’s going round!”
> 
> Buffalo Springfield 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sad day!

----------


## Obs

> The victims of the shooting were Jews at synagogue on a holy day (last day of Passover)
> The shooter wasn't Muslim. He was a white-nationalist.


oh I heard muslim victims assumed shooter was white nationalist as he referenced NZ shooter.


Indeed was jews story was developing when I read it

----------


## Family_guy

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on now! Fucking buff ass mf’er.

----------


## charger69

Less than a week out. Im trying to determine my workouts. I think Im going fasted HIIT cardio in the morning. HIIT in the evening and Cape workouts. For the first three days. Posing approx 1/2 hour. 
Im trying to become narcissistic, but its not me. I have to go in knowing Im coming home with first place. 
Its hard when you know you are just a normal person and there is nothing special about you except dedication. 
I really want to finish high with the young guys. 
No pinning up to the competition. 
Im not sure what Im going to eat this week since all of my chicken breast for the week burnt on the grill. I fell asleep. LOL

Im not sure what is going on with me, but I am very sensitive. Certain things cause the tears to come. Im was at about 100 test so I doubt it was estrogen. Maybe prolactin???? 
No libido and 700 mast and 500 tren . 

Although my atrial fibrillation seems to have gone away with the elimination of T3 and stims. My echocardiogram was good. I am still going to go for the 30 day heart monitor. I wasnt, but this will put a lot to bed especially in the near future. It is also a confirmation for me that Im OK 

Sitting here looking at all my trophies and not one first place. Well, I did finally win an online competition so maybe my luck has changed. 

Time to go and shave. LOL. I will have wifey do glutes and back tonight. Im still in Mexico so I still have to cross the border. But first, I need to go and buy my 20 lbs of Tilapia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Less than a week out. I’m trying to determine my workouts. I think I’m going fasted HIIT cardio in the morning. HIIT in the evening and Cape workouts. For the first three days. Posing approx 1/2 hour. 
> I’m trying to become narcissistic, but it’s not me. I have to go in knowing I’m coming home with first place. 
> It’s hard when you know you are just a normal person and there is nothing special about you except dedication. 
> I really want to finish high with the young guys. 
> No pinning up to the competition. 
> I’m not sure what I’m going to eat this week since all of my chicken breast for the week burnt on the grill. I fell asleep. LOL
> 
> I’m not sure what is going on with me, but I am very sensitive. Certain things cause the tears to come. I’m was at about 100 test so I doubt it was estrogen. Maybe prolactin???? 
> No libido and 700 mast and 500 tren . 
> ...


This is yours and you will be remembered as the arrogant mofo. 

Presence is everything. 

A man I truly admire and probably the only man I know who met me in person and put his ass on the line for me, said:

I teach my kids that confidence is all it takes. If you are confident you can accomplish anything. 

I know his family well and he is one amazing father of four. His kids are grounded and strong as hell. He created a strong family that I pray mine will be. 

You already have the winning body. You wake up and walk into that show with the winning attitude. You have this in the bag. There is no mind games. You will feast upon the minds of the others.

----------


## Obs

They will look away first if they make eye contact and it won't take long. You control the conversation.
You initiate the first move. 

"I know I got it, I know I'm great. Humble is your first mistake"- Rob Bailey and the hustle standard (bury you) 1:35




This is demon scripture, Charger... And this is you.

----------


## Obs

Btw.... Presence grows with age. 
Cant gain presence from anything other than experience. Kids try and fail at it. You are the perfect presence amoungst a group of punk ass kids that aint seen shit.

----------


## charger69

You will see a change !!
No more mr nice guy. Well at least for the competition. I needed this Obs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I am half an army strong with all of the support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Feeling great. I did fasted HIIT and the Cape workout for back, bis and tris. 6 days to go. 
I had Razor sharp focus. I visualized the burning of fat while doing cardio. When it started getting difficult, I just thought that I need to outwork my competition. No one has the work ethic that I do. I have trained for a year. These last few days can make or break me. I do not get up at 3 am everyday to be second best. I have not missed a workout this last year. I did have to make adjustments and do them other days or double up, but I did not miss them. 
Every rep was to make the muscle bigger. I would flex the muscle on every rep as if I were posing. My veins were at maximum capacity. The crazed animal look was on today. 
They had classes today so no posing. 
I will be posting pics almost daily to see the final transformation. 

Special thanks to the Wickr crew for the support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Killer instinct baby!

----------


## kelkel

Charger do you think you even need a spray tan being as dark as you already are?
Also, not a fan of the kneeling 3/4 back pose either. Good points earlier by Cape. I'd rather see you do it standing up so you can have better control of your quads/hams. It's also a nice pose to use as a transition to the rest of your back poses.

ps: You're going to kill it this year!

----------


## charger69

> Charger do you think you even need a spray tan being as dark as you already are?
> Also, not a fan of the kneeling 3/4 back pose either. Good points earlier by Cape. I'd rather see you do it standing up so you can have better control of your quads/hams. It's also a nice pose to use as a transition to the rest of your back poses.
> 
> ps: You're going to kill it this year!


Thank you! I have added and taken away from my routine. I am going to spend 1/2 a day on it. I will get pics of the standing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Actually had one from last week. Not the greatest. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Actually had one from last week. Not the greatest. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much much better. Flex the bi more.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Much much better. Flex the bi more.


I agree , get.tbay bi flexed where you gave full roundness 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Much much better. Flex the bi more.


My son took it as I was relaxing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> My son took it as I was relaxing. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t want to hear excuses Charger. I’m interested in results.  :Wink:

----------


## charger69

Believe
Achieve
Succeed



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Believe
> Achieve
> Succeed
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Power perceived is power achieved brother.

----------


## Obs

> Believe
> Achieve
> Succeed
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feed
Breed
Dont concieve
Reave
And leave

----------


## Family_guy

Charger man I’m super excited for you! Your dedication is amazing. I could never wake my ass up at 3am everyday to workout. But that’s what it takes to be the best at something.

Amazing progress! It’s an incredible thing that your doing. Don’t forget that. There’s not many here who can say they’ve done what your been doing for years now-competing! Getting up there and leaving it all on stage. All the dieting and feeling shitty will be worth it when you’re so shredded they can’t help but give you first. 

Keep it up man! I’m super excited to see this unfolding

----------


## charger69

Believe in yourself!

I did fasted cardio again. A little more difficult since I have cut out carbs, but not too bad. I made the full 20 minutes of HIIT. Pretty good workout. HIIT 2x day. 
You guys keep me positive. 
Peak week or Hell week???
My abs were looking flat today. I have been doing this for awhile so I know that I am not going to look perfect and I have experience in hiding my flaws. I will take whatever I have on Saturday and make it look the best I can. 
The good thing is that when you have so many flaws, you become a magician at hiding these aspects. 
I still have 5 days to transform. 
After the workout, I am a little spent. 
Todays pic




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Winner!

----------


## kelkel

I'd suggest keeping your legs together like during a side chest post, pushing your ham out with your back leg. That or try it like Arnold did it. Google twisting 3/4 back pose or similar.

----------


## charger69

> I'd suggest keeping your legs together like during a side chest post, pushing your ham out with your back leg. That or try it like Arnold did it. Google twisting 3/4 back pose or similar.


You are so helpful!!! I actually worked o. That this morning. I am still looking for the best way, but I need my son to take pics so I can focus on the pose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> You are so helpful!!! I actually worked o. That this morning. I am still looking for the best way, but I need my son to take pics so I can focus on the pose. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just scour on-line BB-ing sites and find a pic that you like and copy it. The pose should fit you and make you look good. If it doesn't, simply don't do it. Guys also always think they have to have all the "mandatory" poses within their posing routines. Not true. If one of the mandatories is a weaker pose don't insert it in your routine. No reason to.

Remember, we are not all Frank Zane style artistic posers. Look at most pro's today and their routines are quite simple. They show their strong points over and over again with slight changes and walk off.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> You are so helpful!!! I actually worked o. That this morning. I am still looking for the best way, but I need my son to take pics so I can focus on the pose. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have him video your routine. Pay attention to the transitions. Going from one pose to the other should be smooth and fluid. If you can be higher than him it will show the angles the judges see. So you may need to tweak your angles to show yourself off better. 

You got this old man.

----------


## charger69

> Have him video your routine. Pay attention to the transitions. Going from one pose to the other should be smooth and fluid. If you can be higher than him it will show the angles the judges see. So you may need to tweak your angles to show yourself off better. 
> 
> You got this old man.


You and Kelkel are going to make me a great performer. That is what good bb posers are!

Have you ever tried the 3/4 twisted back- it is hard shit! I like the twisted because it shows off my big back and makes my waist look small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> You and Kelkel are going to make me a great performer. That is what good bb posers are!
> 
> Have you ever tried the 3/4 twisted back- it is hard shit! I like the twisted because it shows off my big back and makes my waist look small. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you notice 90% of my pics I’m rotated making waist look small and shoulders wide. All optical trickery.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

[QUOTE=Capebuffalo;7459868]If you notice 90% of my pics I’m rotated making waist look small and shoulders wide. 


Ima go thru life like that

----------


## charger69

Damn- I hit a brick wall.. the lack of carbs just hit me all of a sudden. 
I have had two people at work ask me if Im OK. 
Im going to try HIIT tonight. Im not sure if I can. Oh man, I could just lay down in a ball and sleep. I need to drink coffee to stay awake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Damn- I hit a brick wall.. the lack of carbs just hit me all of a sudden. 
> I have had two people at work ask me if I’m OK. 
> I’m going to try HIIT tonight. I’m not sure if I can. Oh man, I could just lay down in a ball and sleep. I need to drink coffee to stay awake. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't imagine how hard contest prep must be, especially so close to the event. Hang in there, buddy. You got this!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Damn- I hit a brick wall.. the lack of carbs just hit me all of a sudden. 
> I have had two people at work ask me if I’m OK. 
> I’m going to try HIIT tonight. I’m not sure if I can. Oh man, I could just lay down in a ball and sleep. I need to drink coffee to stay awake. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Suck it up buttercup. Monster or Red Bull. Steam some broccoli. Get your mind right. This ain’t shit. You’ve been here before. A short time of pain for a lifetime of glory. It sucks. I know it does. But you have to embrace the fucking suck. You are the baddest mother fucker walking the planet. Remember that and conduct yourself accordingly. Pull your shit together. Get your head out of your ass. You are tougher than you know. Get tough. Get mad. Get mean. Get through.

I really don’t want to kick your ass..but I will if I have to you sob. How bad do you want this? It’s all in your head. Conquer your head and you will control your body. Where is the Charger I know? You dig deep. You got this. You got this. YOU GOT THIS.

----------


## charger69

Which tricep pose do you recommend?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I need more twist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

Charge when this is over start hitting slin like a sonofa bitch and use rapid acting. 

With the weight you are holding and how you look this next bulk will be phenomenal if you just pound slin and food. 

Just awesome man

----------


## Old Duffer

Wifee says 2 or 3

----------


## Family_guy

> If you notice 90% of my pics I’m rotated making waist look small and shoulders wide. All optical trickery.


Great video! That got me kinda pumped and I’m getting ready for bed right now!

----------


## Obs

> Great video! That got me kinda pumped and I’m getting ready for bed right now!


That poor girl...

----------


## Family_guy

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one. But I don’t know shit about this! Lol

----------


## Capebuffalo

Second pose shows better. Delts are looking capped in it and horseshoe is pronounced.

----------


## Charlie67

I'm of no help in any of this technical stuff... I'm just here to tell you that you look phenomenal and I'm incredibly impressed. You inspire me Charger.

Keep it up!
C-

----------


## Capebuffalo

Show them your stuff Charger

----------


## charger69

LISS fasted cardio today. Energy levels were low but I pushed past them. GH wanted me to save glycogen with the LISS. I posed and looked flat. Going to start loading carbs. This is something new to me so early. GHs cycling protocol was also new to me, but it produced better results so Im sure that this will too. I just dont understand it totally so I feel handcuffed for making changes on the fly. 
I also am having cramping issues. I definitely need to get this under control or Im doomed. I had issues a couple of years back. It is the worst feeling not to be able to flex the muscle completely and to have the pain of the cramp. I was actually lucky because I was able to mask it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Todays pic



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> LISS fasted cardio today. Energy levels were low but I pushed past them. GH wanted me to save glycogen with the LISS. I posed and looked flat. Going to start loading carbs. This is something new to me so early. GH’s cycling protocol was also new to me, but it produced better results so I’m sure that this will too. I just don’t understand it totally so I feel handcuffed for making changes on the fly. 
> I also am having cramping issues. I definitely need to get this under control or I’m doomed. I had issues a couple of years back. It is the worst feeling not to be able to flex the muscle completely and to have the pain of the cramp. I was actually lucky because I was able to mask it. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Minerals missing maybe?

Something as simple as Gatorade?

----------


## charger69

> Minerals missing maybe?
> 
> Something as simple as Gatorade?


I think I need some girl juice. LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Minerals missing maybe?
> 
> Something as simple as Gatorade?


Too much sodium. It will make him hold water.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> LISS fasted cardio today. Energy levels were low but I pushed past them. GH wanted me to save glycogen with the LISS. I posed and looked flat. Going to start loading carbs. This is something new to me so early. GH’s cycling protocol was also new to me, but it produced better results so I’m sure that this will too. I just don’t understand it totally so I feel handcuffed for making changes on the fly. 
> I also am having cramping issues. I definitely need to get this under control or I’m doomed. I had issues a couple of years back. It is the worst feeling not to be able to flex the muscle completely and to have the pain of the cramp. I was actually lucky because I was able to mask it. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like a week out from a show I was having sex and my right hamstring cramped up. I mean me heel was almost touching my back. I told my wife you have to get out from under me go back there and pull my leg back down. It hurt like hell. I however powered through ad finished what I started. This time on the bottom so I could keep my leg straight. Lol

----------


## charger69

> Like a week out from a show I was having sex and my right hamstring cramped up. I mean me heel was almost touching my back. I told my wife you have to get out from under me go back there and pull my leg back down. It hurt like hell. I however powered through ad finished what I started. This time on the bottom so I could keep my leg straight. Lol


LMAO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

I’m sure you have seen this before but it’s so simple and good. He’s not running around the stage going crazy. He’s deliberate with every move.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Im sure you have seen this before but its so simple and good. Hes not running around the stage going crazy. Hes deliberate with every move.


Dude has in my opinion the perfect body ... Not too big and just pure shr3ded 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Too much sodium. It will make him hold water.


Pedialite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Feeling great! Im going to have a little extra LISS cardio this morning. 
Peak week is upon us. Im a little nervous because I keep changing my routine. Im going to nail it down tonight. Get my timing and everything set. I also still need to edit the music to length.
I have tomorrow off so I have a great deal of time to practice. 
All hair removed. I am getting airbrushed tonight. The only reason I am going for the airbrush is to become more uniform. The lats are a little whiter than I would like. This tan will last approx 10 days. 
I am owning this one. Tomorrow night we have the meeting and then D day. 
I have a much better version this year over last years. I just need to remember to take my time posing. Last year, I rushed it and at the end was wondering when it was going to end. I was making up poses and luckily no one noticed LOL
Missed tying for second by one point last year. Not this year. I do not know how the competition is going to be and I do not care because I cannot control it. I just need to focus on the things that I can control. 

Thanks everyone!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Feeling great! I’m going to have a little extra LISS cardio this morning. 
> Peak week is upon us. I’m a little nervous because I keep changing my routine. I’m going to nail it down tonight. Get my timing and everything set. I also still need to edit the music to length.
> I have tomorrow off so I have a great deal of time to practice. 
> All hair removed. I am getting airbrushed tonight. The only reason I am going for the airbrush is to become more uniform. The lats are a little whiter than I would like. This “tan” will last approx 10 days. 
> I am owning this one. Tomorrow night we have the meeting and then D day. 
> I have a much better version this year over last years. I just need to remember to take my time posing. Last year, I rushed it and at the end was wondering when it was going to end. I was making up poses and luckily no one noticed LOL
> Missed tying for second by one point last year. Not this year. I do not know how the competition is going to be and I do not care because I cannot control it. I just need to focus on the things that I can control. 
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> ...


You beast. Home stretch baby. You look like a winner.

----------


## Richard Head

You got this buddy, you look fantastic.

----------


## Obs

Envious of that vein going around the outside of your elbow. 
Looking amazing. 
Bet you freak people out at work

----------


## charger69

> Envious of that vein going around the outside of your elbow. 
> Looking amazing. 
> Bet you freak people out at work


We will see today. First time wearing short sleeved shirt since I started working here. Tired from lack of sleep however energy levels are good. 
I did notice that I lost some definition in my abs and my back still has a lot of water. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Like this shot a lot.

----------


## kelkel

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Unless a guy is huge, the arm being straight out will lean you out. Try it flexing the bi instead. IMHO

----------


## charger69

> Unless a guy is huge, the arm being straight out will lean you out. Try it flexing the bi instead. IMHO


Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Unless a guy isn't being straight. I will lean you bi instead. IMHO


Noted.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> We will see today. First time wearing short sleeved shirt since I started working here. Tired from lack of sleep however energy levels are good. 
> I did notice that I lost some definition in my abs and my back still has a lot of water. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking fucking awesome bro . Love this pic of you . 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## balance

Thats crazy vascularity!
You look more incredible by the day. 
Your dedication is extremely motivational. 
Remember to take your time and truly enjoy the whole process you have worked so hard for. This is your time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I am holding a lot of water. I am carb loading and I hate carbs now. LOL
I was going to skip cardio tonight however Due to the water, I need to go to cardio tonight and sauna. At least I have energy!!!!!
Trying to force down 300 g of carbs. Im at about 225 g.
I like the way I filled out, concerned about the water. 
I have stopped the pedialyte and going to start diuretic. I was hoping that I would not have to take any. 
I will take pics tonight, but I am expecting to be full of water. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

I would think pedialyte would do just fine if you limited water consumption.

----------


## Capebuffalo

You dropping water at noon tomorrow?

----------


## charger69

Im starting tomorrow morning. 
Prejudging at 10 am Saturday.
Carb loading has me retaining water like a bitch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I’m starting tomorrow morning. 
> Prejudging at 10 am Saturday.
> Carb loading has me retaining water like a bitch. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember coffee is a diuretic so you can drink small amounts of it. Just a cap full of water if you need it.

----------


## kelkel

> Noted.



That's what I meant. Thought it went without saying.

----------


## GearHeaded

> Charge when this is over start hitting slin like a sonofa bitch and use rapid acting. 
> 
> With the weight you are holding and how you look this next bulk will be phenomenal if you just pound slin and food. 
> 
> Just awesome man


I just want to clarify and add a small detail to this post . I think Obs means by "when this is over" , is when charger is *off season* and ready to grow . NOT "when this is over" meaning *post contest*. 

this would be very very dangerous to do post contest and you could very easily find yourself in the ER with cardiac edema on the verge of heart failure . could you gain 25 pounds in a day and blow up like a monster . yes. but you chance heart failure. 
The things that have been done here over the past couple weeks and these last few days with depletion, electrolytes, mineral and nutrient landing, the water manipulation, certain drugs and the final dehydration at the very end ,, puts your body in a very unique and sensitive position.
Insulin is going to work very different immediately post show then it every worked in the off season. its going to be 10 x as powerful. its going to strip your body of potassium very rapidly (insulin requires potassium). your already on the verge of low potassium and some people go into cardiac issues because of this alone on top of diuretics . then on the opposite end of the spectrum theres the rebound effect that could happen and because of all the food while in that state your body starts retaining tons of water and sodium to the point that you get cardiac edema . that 25 pound rebound , its not all scale weight in the muscle . its fluid surrounding your organs.

again just clarifying to casual readers of this blog who may of skimmed over Obs post and did not fully read it and missed the statement about it being "next bulk" , and NOT after contest is over.

just for safety wanted to put that out there

Obs idea is great . just remember he said 'next bulk" phase and not after contest

----------


## Obs

> I just want to clarify and add a small detail to this post . I think Obs means by "when this is over" , is when charger is *off season* and ready to grow . NOT "when this is over" meaning *post contest*. 
> 
> this would be very very dangerous to do post contest and you could very easily find yourself in the ER with cardiac edema on the verge of heart failure . could you gain 25 pounds in a day and blow up like a monster . yes. but you chance heart failure. 
> The things that have been done here over the past couple weeks and these last few days with depletion, electrolytes, mineral and nutrient landing, the water manipulation, certain drugs and the final dehydration at the very end ,, puts your body in a very unique and sensitive position.
> Insulin is going to work very different immediately post show then it every worked in the off season. its going to be 10 x as powerful. its going to strip your body of potassium very rapidly (insulin requires potassium). your already on the verge of low potassium and some people go into cardiac issues because of this alone on top of diuretics . then on the opposite end of the spectrum theres the rebound effect that could happen and because of all the food while in that state your body starts retaining tons of water and sodium to the point that you get cardiac edema . that 25 pound rebound , its not all scale weight in the muscle . its fluid surrounding your organs.
> 
> again just clarifying to casual readers of this blog who may of skimmed over Obs post and did not fully read it and missed the statement about it being "next bulk" , and NOT after contest is over.
> 
> just for safety wanted to put that out there
> ...


Aye good point.
I actually dont slin on days I am dehydrated. I should have said something but didnt even consider it.

----------


## charger69

> Aye good point.
> I actually dont slin on days I am dehydrated. I should have said something but didnt even consider it.


Thats OK Obs- we all know your dangerous! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> That’s OK Obs- we all know your dangerous! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget it either. 
Its all fun and games till somebody gets fat.

----------


## Obs

Wish I could look at myself with new eyes. 
Tired of looking at the scrawny fucker in the mirror.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Wish I could look at myself with new eyes. 
> Tired of looking at the scrawny fucker in the mirror.


What are you doing in Family Guys house?

----------


## charger69

I am hoping for better pics tomorrow!!
This prep has me in better spirits. I still have not nailed down my routine. 
I was airbrushes today. I am so glad that I have 0 libido. 
Im there standing in my posing trunks and she is on her knees and her head very close. I wanted to take a pic. LOL
She was safe with me though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Two days ago I was at 200.5, yesterday 203.7, and today 202.5.
Carb loading made the difference and hopefully water yesterday. 
I slept in a little. I didnt get up until 3:30.

Today 45 minutes of LISS in a wet suit, upper body workout- Im doing the Cape again. And finally sauna. 
Oh- fasted state. 
I am going to weigh myself before and after.

Oh- not a better time than now for my prostate to start acting up!! Trying to dehydrate and dribbles only. I will take some flow max which should help. There is no way in hell that I am going to let any Dr near me. In the state that I am in, they will probably tell me that the tests show Im dead. LOL
No, no, no. The Drs start going down rabbit holes and a ton of testing. You know what it is, but they are looking for an explanation. 

Today T4, Winnie and halo. Today is the last day. 
Im not sure what is in store for me after, but I can tell you, Monday morning I start training for the next competition. Im being a slacker and taking Sunday off...... maybe. LOL
Pics a little later. Tonight I should have the better pics from the poperazzi . LOL
Feeling good right now, but wondering what I will be like after the workout. 
75 g of carbs today. 

Tonight a chilled bottle of wine and steak dinner????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Two days ago I was at 200.5, yesterday 203.7, and today 202.5.
> Carb loading made the difference and hopefully water yesterday. 
> I slept in a little. I didn’t get up until 3:30.
> 
> Today 45 minutes of LISS in a wet suit, upper body workout- I’m doing the Cape again. And finally sauna. 
> Oh- fasted state. 
> I am going to weigh myself before and after.
> 
> Oh- not a better time than now for my prostate to start acting up!! Trying to dehydrate and dribbles only. I will take some flow max which should help. There is no way in hell that I am going to let any Dr near me. In the state that I am in, they will probably tell me that the tests show I’m dead. LOL
> ...


I’m proud of you. Your work ethic and dedication leading up to today is second to none buddy. You have busted your ass and it shows. Do me a favor, tomorrow go out there and have fun. No if and but thoughts in your head. You’ve had a long hard journey. Enjoy the finish line.

----------


## bethdoth

I guess I need to venture out of the lounge from time to time. Just found this thanks to Cape. Looking great Charger! Good luck I am sure you will do well.

----------


## charger69

Morning pics




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

Bro , I'm gonna see your ass on a package of some protein powders ... You are going to make guys look like mush on that stage tomorrow

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

Damn

----------


## kelkel

> I’m proud of you. Your work ethic and dedication leading up to today is second to none buddy. You have busted your ass and it shows. Do me a favor, tomorrow go out there and have fun. No if and but thoughts in your head. You’ve had a long hard journey. Enjoy the finish line.


x2...

----------


## Charlie67

> x2...


X3..... Impressive as hell Charger!

----------


## Obs

X infinity.... I win

----------


## charger69

Well, its almost time. 
I went in to register like they needed to take it from me. No one challenged me. I have never gone into a competition like this before. I usually go in to see who will be in first. 
I really want to thank everyone for their support. This is the first one that I have this confidence like never before. I have been doing LISS lately to save glycogen and I keep going over what everyone has said to me. Obs, Cape, the Wickr crew, etc. at first it was hard, but not now with the confidence. I will never forget where I came from or the effort to get here. I will always be real and I will not become an arrogant sob, however they will perceive the confidence. I couldnt believe it today, they definitely perceived confidence. 
Truthfully, no one seemed close to my condition. They all seemed very flat. That could definitely change tomorrow. I know that I will change by morning. Hopefully for the better. LOL
Its been a long road and tomorrow is the moment of truth. This was even with suspected heart issues ( which was later found to be my fault with the stims and T3). I stopped all stims and cuttinagents for a couple of weeks during prep trying to get things situated. 
Its not over until the fat lady sings. Working right up until the night show. When its all done, I can say I gave it 100% and I have improved from last year and have the best body ever. Its far from perfect but each year I make it better. 
I registered today and weighed in at 198.8. I lost weight during the day. I am coming in about 15 lbs heavier than last years comp. 
I will post in the morning. A couple of sips of wine and I am ready for bed. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Well, it’s almost time. 
> I went in to register like they needed to take it from me. No one challenged me. I have never gone into a competition like this before. I usually go in to see who will be in first. 
> I really want to thank everyone for their support. This is the first one that I have this confidence like never before. I have been doing LISS lately to save glycogen and I keep going over what everyone has said to me. Obs, Cape, the Wickr crew, etc. at first it was hard, but not now with the confidence. I will never forget where I came from or the effort to get here. I will always be real and I will not become an arrogant sob, however they will perceive the confidence. I couldn’t believe it today, they definitely perceived confidence. 
> Truthfully, no one seemed close to my condition. They all seemed very flat. That could definitely change tomorrow. I know that I will change by morning. Hopefully for the better. LOL
> It’s been a long road and tomorrow is the moment of truth. This was even with suspected heart issues ( which was later found to be my fault with the stims and T3). I stopped all stims and cuttinagents for a couple of weeks during prep trying to get things situated. 
> It’s not over until the fat lady sings. Working right up until the night show. When it’s all done, I can say I gave it 100% and I have improved from last year and have the best body ever. It’s far from perfect but each year I make it better. 
> I registered today and weighed in at 198.8. I lost weight during the day. I am coming in about 15 lbs heavier than last year’s comp. 
> I will post in the morning. A couple of sips of wine and I am ready for bed. LOL
> 
> ...


Adamantine conviction does not require humility.

We should be confident after a long stroll through hell. No one on that stage carried the burdens you did or close.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Let the chorus of this run through your head on the way there today. When you are walking in and when you’re pumping up. 

I Am Number One

----------


## charger69

Im here. Now its just a waiting game. 
Im feeling good but a little too sensitive. I need to bring my head into it more. 
Hundreds of hours preparing and about 5 minutes to show the hard work. 
I have the physical attributes. Time to be recognized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Wifee says you own this. No one can take this from you. Men look away. Women quiver. The stage will quake under you.

I'll get you an extra reward from her after your win ;-)

So take it. It's yours

----------


## Family_guy

> Noted.


Lmao! Thats fucking hilarious

----------


## Family_guy

> What are you doing in Family Guys house?


Aww! Shit now everyone’s a comedian eh?

----------


## Family_guy

> Aww! Shit now everyone’s a comedian eh?



Lmao! You should see me when I don’t suck in my tummy. I’m getting a little round belly! Wife loves to rub it though! Lol

----------


## Family_guy

God damn dude! You’re so shredded. And your 15lbs heavier than last year? Wtf. That’s amazing man. You really do inspire me. And I know I’m not the only one. The things you’re doing right now are simply amazing.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Anyone else keep checking here for updates???

Charger, your fans wanna know!

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Anyone else keep checking here for updates???
> 
> Charger, your fans wanna know!


I checked , not finding anything 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> Anyone else keep checking here for updates???
> 
> Charger, your fans wanna know!


Me too!

----------


## Obs

I will tell jim to get in here and post.

Bad news... I guess he is embarrassed...

He got last place in both events.

----------


## Couchlockd

> I will tell jim to get in here and post.
> 
> Bad news... I guess he is embarrassed...
> 
> He got last place in both events.


Poor bastard.

The cartels will not be happy about this.

They gave him light work last few months only if he would win it.

I surely hope they stop at just a few fingers and not the whole head.

----------


## Obs

Guiseppe screwed the pooch on this one.

I think he may be rouge again. 
That means more cops... The poor bastards dont even know whats coming.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Post up.

----------


## Obs

I think he is asleep. 
Was a long day for him but I can assure you he will have good news. 

We all got to watch this unfold closer than I have ever seen on this site. 

Detailed description of everything right up to the contest. Aside from his attitude and dedication, he should be held pretty highly on this board. 
Someine interested in this sport can't see a more real idea of what its like, than by looking at charger and what he has become. 

An advanced user and lifter walking on stage 15 lbs heavier than the year before is a feat that is hard to match. People gain 30lbs on a cycle as their first cycle and maybe keep 10 lbs then are luck to get 5 the next time around. 

A guy that trains as hard as he does for as long as he has moving up 15 lb like that is sheer dedication and grit. Outstanding run and I hope I can do the same someday.

Seven years in.... 15lbs of real true lean mass!

Thats hell on a body.

----------


## charger69

Sorry guys and gals. Unfortunately, there werent many competitors in my class. I won first in the masters, but I was the only one. I placed first in the novice heavyweight. There was only one other competitor. He was bigger than me , but I was cut pretty good. 
I will say that no one came close to my vascularity. 
Thanks to all of the mental coaching, I normally would see the bigger guy as being better. 

I determine each competition as successful or failure based on my previous shape. Even if I were to have came in last place, I succeeded. 


Sorry- I fell asleep writing this last night. 
I have never been so drained in my life. I can say that I gave it my all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Sorry guys and gals. Unfortunately, there weren’t many competitors in my class. I won first in the masters, but I was the only one. I placed first in the novice heavyweight. There was only one other competitor. He was bigger than me , but I was cut pretty good. 
> I will say that no one came close to my vascularity. 
> Thanks to all of the mental coaching, I normally would see the bigger guy as being better. 
> 
> I determine each competition as successful or failure based on my previous shape. Even if I were to have came in last place, I succeeded. 
> 
> 
> Sorry- I fell asleep writing this last night. 
> I have never been so drained in my life. I can say that I gave it my all. 
> ...


Congratulations!!

I’m guessing the other competitors probably backed out when they saw you.

----------


## Obs

> Sorry guys and gals. Unfortunately, there weren’t many competitors in my class. I won first in the masters, but I was the only one. I placed first in the novice heavyweight. There was only one other competitor. He was bigger than me , but I was cut pretty good. 
> I will say that no one came close to my vascularity. 
> Thanks to all of the mental coaching, I normally would see the bigger guy as being better. 
> 
> I determine each competition as successful or failure based on my previous shape. Even if I were to have came in last place, I succeeded. 
> 
> 
> Sorry- I fell asleep writing this last night. 
> I have never been so drained in my life. I can say that I gave it my all. 
> ...


Just awesome work.
No one could have beat you.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Great work Charger. That’s awesome as hell. 
Eat some pizza and ice cream and sleep my friend.

----------


## GearHeaded

its funny reading page 8 of this thread and seeing you guys popping in here wanting updates from charger . can you imagine how worried I was having been in contact with him every single hour the week leading up to the show, the water cut phase, every meal, details the night before the show, first thing in the morning looking at pics the day of, giving advice for breakfast before he heads off to the show .. then BAM I don't hear from him for like 8 hours. I was worried as hell cause I know he was exhausted and put his heart and soul into this. then finally hear back from him after he woke up after falling asleep after the show. 

despite all the worry he put me through , I can say this , charger is a focused determined bad ass mother fucker and a great example of success when you put your mind into accomplishing a goal. he made amazing gains over the year. its inspiring to see this

----------


## charger69

I will have more posts to come and go through what transpired. You want to compete, you have to read it. 
This will be a no holds barred and what was going through my head as well as the results of the GH prep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I think its time to get rid of the bananas. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

Congratulations charger! Your hard work, dedication and, mental fortitude shows in every post. You're an inspiration... Whether you like it or not, lol.

Looking forward to the additional thoughts about the contest!

Congrats!
C-

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> I think it’s time to get rid of the bananas. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can someone fill me in on the whole banana thing?

----------


## Old Duffer

> Can someone fill me in on the whole banana thing?


In the exclusive Kingdom of Wikrz, the banana is a sign of great praise & virility

I insulted the king and he took my bananas away. I feel quite impotent now

----------


## Couchlockd

Feel free to drop the bananas but they were your good luck charm charger so I don't know man

----------


## Obs

> Can someone fill me in on the whole banana thing?


It was to torture a certain dbag that had bananaphobia.

----------


## Couchlockd

This is what they looked like after we pulled them out his asshole

----------


## Old Duffer

> This is what they looked like after we pulled them out his asshole


Damn that's a big spoon. No wonder!

----------


## Couchlockd

> Damn that's a big spoon. No wonder!


The spoon was the catch, he was Soo loose some fell out sideways without even a cringe on his face...

----------


## Old Duffer

> The spoon was the catch, he was Soo loose some fell out sideways without even a cringe on his face...


Searching 'gaped' on pornhub.

..... Bad idea

----------


## Old Duffer

Sry Charger! I'll behave in your thread. Promise

----------


## Couchlockd

> Searching 'gaped' on pornhub.
> 
> ..... Bad idea


Nothing like an anal prolapse , ey?

----------


## Proximal

And here I was going to drop by and offer Charger my heartfelt congrats and I suddenly feel ill after that picture. 

I was just going to say there werent too many competitors, because you looked so fucking good Charger!

----------


## charger69

> And here I was going to drop by and offer Charger my heartfelt congrats and I suddenly feel ill after that picture. 
> 
> I was just going to say there werent too many competitors, because you looked so fucking good Charger!


Actually I had someone joke that the rest of the competitors were dead. I hope he wasnt talking about my age. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

> Actually I had someone joke that the rest of the competitors were dead. I hope he wasn’t talking about my age. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No man. You fucking looked like a magazine cover!

G-damn, you looked great!

----------


## Obs

I just looked at you compared to old photos. 

It is astounding you did this.
It is a feat for a pro at any age.

----------


## Richard Head

Congratulations Charger! I think the rest of the competition backed out after they got a look at what they were up against at weigh in. :0jackson:

----------


## Capebuffalo

How fat are you today?  :Wink:

----------


## Charlie67

> How fat are you today?


I'm sure he got up and did some fasted cardio.

----------


## kelkel

> its funny reading page 8 of this thread and seeing you guys popping in here wanting updates from charger . can you imagine how worried I was having been in contact with him every single hour the week leading up to the show, the water cut phase, every meal, details the night before the show, first thing in the morning looking at pics the day of, giving advice for breakfast before he heads off to the show .. then BAM I don't hear from him for like 8 hours. I was worried as hell cause I know he was exhausted and put his heart and soul into this. then finally hear back from him after he woke up after falling asleep after the show. 
> 
> despite all the worry he put me through , I can say this , charger is a focused determined bad ass mother fucker and a great example of success when you put your mind into accomplishing a goal. he made amazing gains over the year. its inspiring to see this



I bet you were having a heart attack yourself! 

Congrats go out to both Charger and GH. Bringing someone in 15 lbs heavier than the year prior is no easy feat for either the client or the coach. It goes to show the knowledge, skill and abilities of the coach, as well as the dedication and work ethic of the client. 

Just so impressive.

----------


## charger69

I guess I am going to do this in sections. 
I am just an ordinary guy. Anyone can do what I did ....:: if you have a strong work ethic, dedication, and drive. These categories are mighty wide so I will detail it below. Note: these are my thoughts on the matter although there may be different thoughts. 
First off, 7 years ago I was overweight (240) after my back surgery. I just couldnt seem to lose weight. The Dr was threatening bp medicine and I checked my BMI and it said I was excessively obese. That is where I drew the line. I knew that without an objective, I would not lose weight... I had been trying. I decided to compete in BB. There was no way I could hide fat in the little trunks they use. 
9 months later I was at 165 and competed. I placed 2 nd place. I never stopped since then.
You want to compete? Heres my perspective of what you need.
1. Selfish with your time- you need to make sure that you dont skip workouts. Sometimes you need to move them around and do them at alternate times, but you cant miss many. I did not miss one this last year. I did have to re arrange and sometimes double up or work out on my day off, but I dont miss workouts. Your GF, wife, domestic partner will want your time. You need to find the medium, but you cant miss a workout. I was at school, 10-12 hour days at work, and still trained to compete. I dont recommend it. LOL
I need to prepare my food for the week. About 2 hours every Sunday preparing egg white omelette for the week. About 1-2 hours on Saturday preparing chicken, fish, etc. 
I need to find time or I go hungry. This is all year round. I have missed Christmas Eve get togethers to prepare my weekly food.
2. Every workout needs to produce results. The result may be higher weight or more. If you are just spinning your wheels go home.
Pic someone with the great body part you are working. Example: ghettos bis, obss traps, Capes legs, etc. visualize those while you are working out. If you previously competed and did not get 1st, then you need to work twice as hard as the competition. 
There will be days that you just want to say no to the gun. You must go. These usually are my best workouts. I get pissed because the thought of skipping actually passed through my head. Switch it up. Dont just use one type of workout. 
3. $$$$$- NPCn fees are like $175! Each category is 150 each. Tanning- you can buy a membership lets say $60 month, you can get sprayed at the competition ($150). 
Food- this is probably the biggest thing. You want lean meats and your veggies may be out of season. $4.99 a pound for asparagus out of season. Supplements- there are additional supplements that you may need depending on how you are coming in. You may need diuretics. Dont forget gas - at least in CA
4. Moods- be prepared for a roller coaster ride. Your hormones will be all screwed up during the final manipulation. You will be in a depleted state. If your taking tren or halo this can be magnified. You also can be very sensitive. It is not uncommon for me to cry. 
You stop all injections a weeek out. Your test levels crash! I was amongst some prime ass of girls in thongs in the bikini contest and had no desire to even sneak a peak. They were even bending over in front of me. I was wondering if I was turning gay. LOL




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> How fat are you today?


I got back up to 202.8 this morning. I had more water than I thought. I loaded carbs and went up to 203.5 . I weighed in the night before at 198.6 and the morning of I was like 196 or 197. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> I'm sure he got up and did some fasted cardio.


No- I have had my share of cardio for awhile. 
I did workout the day after. I was going to take it off and then I remembered I didnt do legs for two weeks. I did legs.
It was funny to see my legs quiver at squats of 135 20 reps. No worries, I did pyramid up and I was able to push them a little. 
I was afraid of injury so I didnt push like I normally would have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> No- I have had my share of cardio for awhile. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And just like that... He was straight again.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Don’t sell yourself short Charger, anyone cannot compete. Most cant make the sacrifice for 12-15 weeks. Until you do it you have no idea what you have to do to step on stage. The mental and physical drain on the body day in and day out. You are one of a few. You continue to prove yourself in battle each year. Don’t sell yourself short buddy.

----------


## charger69

Now I will go through the prep. 
I thought I was a special old man and what worked for most would not work for me. I was also not looking forward to hell week. I called it hell week because that is what it felt like. Can you imagine going to compete and having to go through hell for a week?? Not something you look forward to. The last week, I would deplete, deplete,deplete ..: so bad there is no way I could do cardio. I would come close to passing out. I would try HIIt.
My solution also would be to up the AAS.

Along come GH and starts doing things entirely different. Im not losing weight, but Im losing fat. WTF???
He has me lower the tren , he has me on small amounts of clen , and he wants to limit the use of diuretic. Im not feeling comfortable because He is taking me into the unknown. Now I have everything dependent on him. I cannot use my knowledge of past experiences because I have never done this. 
He has me start carb loading 3 days out. I am feeling a little depleted and he has taken away the HIIT and changed it with LISS. 
300 grams of carbs. Oh my god, I didnt think I would make it to 300 g. Felt extremely full but I had great energy levels. I gained 2 lbs, but the next day I looked flat. My biggest worry. GH was going to see that I am different and have issues with water. He is my trainer and I will follow him despite my skepticism. He did cut out the carbs and was making on the spot adjustments . Friday morning I could not believe the way I looked. How did he do this??? I always struggled and he made small adjustments. Is this guy fucking Houdini? A day ago I looked like shit and now I look ready. He also had me working out the day before and 45 minutes LISS . I had energy to do this. WTF?? In the past, I would have passed out from depletion. And I would have used a lot of diuretics. Saturday morning comes around and I look great. My skin is a little loose. An hour later, I could have posed without hiding the loose skin because it was minimal. What GH did was incredible. 

Now- my error.... I went to the prejudging and came home. I was falling asleep on the way home. I never sleep during the day unless Im sick , however I knew I could sleep. I figured I would sleep 30-45 minutes... not... I slept for close to 4 hours. I woke up..... fuck, I gotta get back for the finals. I wasnt even standing straight because I was still asleep. I had no time to make rice or any food. I just went back and finished up at the finals. I missed part of my physique because of this. 

Basically, GH taught me that it is better not to rely on AAS / diuretics and it doesnt need to be Hell Week but rather Peak Week. Despite my skepticism, I put all of my faith in GH and he definitely came through. I never would have gotten my body like he did. 
Now he has some time and is taking me into My next competition in July. Watch out what happens in a short time. I will start a new thread at the end of this week. 
Lets hope that Houdini still has his magic power. LOL
I learned that I didnt know shit. I would like to publicly thank GH. I just wish that I hadnt gone through hell the last 6 years before I learned about this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

That's a great testimonial! (I had similar with my coach, although we never did contest prep together) So happy for you!

----------


## Richard Head

Great write up. Thank you for sharing, I've been checking back to your thread every couple of hours to follow along.

Congratulations to you again and congratulations to your coach. 

I look forward to cheering you on for the next competition.

----------


## charger69

I am trying to recuperate, but I am not getting in the hours of sleep that I need.
I also am having sweats at night still. Damn that stuff stays in me for awhile. I didnt realize about the sweats however my wife showed me the wet spots in the bed. Dont worry, no wet dreams happening here. 
Yesterday morning I took the melanotan for maintenance. I really need to try a different brand. This one screws up my stomach big time. When Mr peptides was open, I do not remember the stomach issues like I have now. 
I am also only working out once per day. 
Next week I get back to normal and working out 2x day. I will probably do cardio 3x week, but we will see what GH comes up with. 

I am excited to have some time to put on a little size. The next competition is going to be hard. I am going to be with the big boys! I am sure that I will be the smallest. I am shooting for hitting the stage at 204. Which will be about 5 lbs heavier than this last one. 
Well see. 
I will post a couple more times on the recuperation and then start a new thread when the shit hits the fan and I am all out for the next competition. 
I am just cruising now and I am trying to get my androgen receptors clean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

I've always taken MT2 right at bedtime to sleep through any sides...

----------


## CA_DXB_85

Congrats, Charger!
We all had no doubt u had this  :Smilie:

----------


## KennyJ

I've already told you but congratulations again. Great job.

----------


## charger69

> I've always taken MT2 right at bedtime to sleep through any sides...


I am still working my legs and vascularity. Its coming slow but sure. I will get to your level yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Still sweating at night and Im only on a cruise. I think its the leftover from the competition. 
I have gained back weight and am sitting at 211.8. I am going to cut back a little on carbs. I also have been a little lax on my diet. 
Tomorrow I am going to try slin and do legs. I am hoping that my depletion has gone and went. I will have plenty of carbs ready just in case. 
My libido is coming back little by little! I am now looking at the girls again. I was worried that I was turning gay. LOL
I still have my upcoming physical and the heart monitor for 30 days. I want to make sure that I am OK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Just got a call from my insurance. They did not approve the 30 day heart monitor. I sort of consider this good news because I didnt want to use it. It also would have exposed my sleep apnea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Double edged sword right?

----------


## charger69

> Double edged sword right?


Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I started another thread. 
https://forums.steroid.com/training-...-new-post.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

